# OAK CLIFF,TX SHO-N-SHINE



## 9-lives (Feb 28, 2006)




----------



## theoso8 (Mar 11, 2008)

:wow: :wow: :wow: :wow: :wow: :wow: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## $CHARLIE BOY$ (Nov 16, 2008)

UNIDOZ CAR CLUB WILL BE IN THE HOUSE...


----------



## 9-lives (Feb 28, 2006)

> _Originally posted by $CHARLIE BOY$_@Jul 27 2009, 07:25 AM~14591534
> *GRACIAS HOMIE !!PRECIATE THE SUPPORT !!    *


----------



## theoso8 (Mar 11, 2008)

> _Originally posted by $CHARLIE BOY$_@Jul 27 2009, 09:25 AM~14591534
> *UNIDOZ CAR CLUB WILL BE IN THE HOUSE...
> *


AND NO CHARLIE BOY... YOU CANNOT ENTER THE WET T-SHIRT CONTEST OKAY... :uh: :uh: :uh: :uh:


----------



## Ecalderon (Feb 22, 2008)

Good to see oak cliff having a car show.Havent been in dallas area for a minute .Do your thang homies and represent :thumbsup:


----------



## theoso8 (Mar 11, 2008)

> _Originally posted by magicmayhem_@Jul 27 2009, 09:47 AM~14591650
> *Good to see oak cliff  having a car show.Havent been in dallas area for a minute .Do your thang homies and represent  :thumbsup:
> *


APRECIATE THE SUPPORT HOMIE!!!!! :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## 9-lives (Feb 28, 2006)

> _Originally posted by magicmayhem_@Jul 27 2009, 07:47 AM~14591650
> *Good to see oak cliff  having a car show.Havent been in dallas area for a minute .Do your thang homies and represent  :thumbsup:
> *



FO-SHO HOMIE !! TIME TO GIVE BACK TO DA COMMUNITY .....


----------



## VENOM65 (Jun 28, 2005)

I'LL BE THERE I THINK :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## 9-lives (Feb 28, 2006)

> _Originally posted by VENOM65_@Jul 27 2009, 08:38 AM~14591988
> *I'LL BE THERE I THINK  :biggrin:  :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> *


COMO QUE "I THINK" ESTUPITT!!! :angry: :angry: :angry:


----------



## spider 53 (Sep 12, 2006)

> _Originally posted by VENOM65_@Jul 27 2009, 08:38 AM~14591988
> *I'LL BE THERE I THINK  :biggrin:  :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> *


 :biggrin: :biggrin: ME TO I THINK


----------



## 9-lives (Feb 28, 2006)

> _Originally posted by spider 53_@Jul 27 2009, 10:04 AM~14592692
> *:biggrin:  :biggrin: ME TO I THINK
> *


 :twak: :twak: :twak: :twak:


----------



## TEXASFINEST63 (Dec 24, 2007)




----------



## theoso8 (Mar 11, 2008)

> _Originally posted by 9-lives_@Jul 27 2009, 10:59 AM~14592132
> *COMO QUE "I THINK" ESTUPITT!!!  :angry:  :angry:  :angry:
> *


 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: 

GUESS HE WASNT AWARE OF THE CONTEST HUH??? :cheesy: :cheesy:


----------



## 9-lives (Feb 28, 2006)

> _Originally posted by theoso8_@Jul 27 2009, 10:41 AM~14593097
> *:roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:
> 
> GUESS HE WASNT AWARE OF THE CONTEST HUH???  :cheesy:  :cheesy:
> *




NAW PERO I'M SURE ONCE HE FINDS OPUT,HE'S GONNA GO OUT AND BUY A NEW SUIT .................. :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## theoso8 (Mar 11, 2008)

> _Originally posted by 9-lives_@Jul 27 2009, 01:08 PM~14593380
> *NAW PERO I'M SURE ONCE HE FINDS OPUT,HE'S GONNA GO OUT AND BUY A NEW SUIT ..................  :biggrin:  :biggrin:  :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> *


 :0 :0 :0 :0 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## $CHARLIE BOY$ (Nov 16, 2008)

> _Originally posted by theoso8_@Jul 27 2009, 07:42 AM~14591622
> *AND NO CHARLIE BOY... YOU CANNOT ENTER THE WET T-SHIRT CONTEST OKAY... :uh:  :uh:  :uh:  :uh:
> *




I KNOW UR GOIN TO WIN ANY WAYS........


----------



## 9-lives (Feb 28, 2006)

> _Originally posted by $CHARLIE BOY$_@Jul 27 2009, 07:53 PM~14598898
> *I KNOW UR GOIN TO WIN ANY WAYS........
> *




I DON'T NO HOMIE ...I WAS GONNA VOTE FOR YOU CHARLIE BOY ...


----------



## $CHARLIE BOY$ (Nov 16, 2008)

> _Originally posted by 9-lives_@Jul 28 2009, 04:30 AM~14602198
> *I DON'T NO HOMIE ...I WAS GONNA VOTE FOR YOU CHARLIE BOY ...
> *



DAMN ITS GOIN TO BE OSO -VS 9 LIVES...... GOT TEN ON 9 LIVES


----------



## $CHARLIE BOY$ (Nov 16, 2008)

> _Originally posted by $CHARLIE BOY$_@Jul 28 2009, 07:15 AM~14602811
> *DAMN ITS GOIN TO BE OSO -VS 9 LIVES...... GOT TEN ON 9 LIVES
> *




LET THE BEST PERRA WINNN
:biggrin:


----------



## theoso8 (Mar 11, 2008)

> _Originally posted by $CHARLIE BOY$_@Jul 28 2009, 09:15 AM~14602811
> *DAMN ITS GOIN TO BE OSO -VS 9 LIVES...... GOT TEN ON 9 LIVES
> *


ORIGINALLY 9-LIVES SAID IT WAS HIM, SAL, AND THE NAST DANCER... :barf: :barf: :barf: :barf: HOW DID I GET IN THE MIX?? :dunno: :dunno: :dunno: :dunno:


----------



## 9-lives (Feb 28, 2006)

> _Originally posted by $CHARLIE BOY$_@Jul 28 2009, 07:15 AM~14602811
> *DAMN ITS GOIN TO BE OSO -VS 9 LIVES...... GOT TEN ON 9 LIVES
> *



I GOT TEN ON ME TOO HOMIE ...I'M GONNA SQUASH HIM LIKE PINCHE BUG !!!

O-NO,THATS ESPIDER !!! :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## 9-lives (Feb 28, 2006)




----------



## theoso8 (Mar 11, 2008)

> _Originally posted by 9-lives_@Jul 28 2009, 10:30 AM~14603322
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 :0 :0 :0


----------



## theoso8 (Mar 11, 2008)

TTT


----------



## ZEUS DA GOD (Jun 5, 2008)

:thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## 9-lives (Feb 28, 2006)

> _Originally posted by ZEUS DA GOD_@Jul 29 2009, 06:28 AM~14613671
> *:thumbsup:  :thumbsup:  :thumbsup:
> *



ZUES-SI-TO !!! U WANT IN ON DA WET T-SHIRT CONTEST HOMIE !!! 


:biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## theoso8 (Mar 11, 2008)

> _Originally posted by 9-lives_@Jul 29 2009, 09:30 AM~14614024
> *ZUES-SI-TO !!! U WANT IN ON DA WET T-SHIRT CONTEST HOMIE !!!
> :biggrin:  :biggrin:  :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> *


HEY WEY... :angry: :angry: 

YOU KEEP TELLIN PEOPLE THAT YOU AND CHARLIE BOY ARE IN THE WET T-SHIRT CONTEST AINT NOBODY GONNA SHOW UP!!!!!!!! :cheesy: :cheesy:


----------



## $CHARLIE BOY$ (Nov 16, 2008)

> _Originally posted by theoso8_@Jul 28 2009, 07:53 AM~14603061
> *ORIGINALLY 9-LIVES SAID IT WAS HIM, SAL, AND THE NAST DANCER...  :barf:  :barf:  :barf:  :barf:  HOW DID I GET IN THE MIX??  :dunno:  :dunno:  :dunno:  :dunno:
> *




POR GUEY....


----------



## $CHARLIE BOY$ (Nov 16, 2008)

> _Originally posted by theoso8_@Jul 29 2009, 07:36 AM~14614067
> *HEY WEY...  :angry:  :angry:
> 
> YOU KEEP TELLIN PEOPLE THAT YOU AND CHARLIE BOY ARE IN THE WET T-SHIRT CONTEST AINT NOBODY GONNA SHOW UP!!!!!!!!  :cheesy:  :cheesy:
> *




DAMN GUEY WHY I GOT TO PUT DADDY IN THE CONTEST U KNOW 9-LIVE IS GOIN TO TAKE IT ALL... :biggrin:


----------



## theoso8 (Mar 11, 2008)

> _Originally posted by $CHARLIE BOY$_@Jul 29 2009, 09:37 AM~14614078
> *DAMN GUEY WHY U GOT TO PUT LIL MAMMA IN THE CONTEST U KNOW 9-LIVE IS GOIN TO TAKE IT ALL... :biggrin:
> *


FIXED!!!!!!!

:barf: :barf: :barf: :barf: :barf: :barf: :barf: :barf: :barf: :barf: :barf:


----------



## $CHARLIE BOY$ (Nov 16, 2008)

> _Originally posted by theoso8_@Jul 29 2009, 07:39 AM~14614092
> *FIXED!!!!!!!
> 
> :barf:  :barf:  :barf:  :barf:  :barf:  :barf:  :barf:  :barf:  :barf:  :barf:  :barf:
> *





MAS PUTTTTTTTO


----------



## 9-lives (Feb 28, 2006)

> _Originally posted by theoso8_@Jul 29 2009, 07:39 AM~14614092
> *FIXED!!!!!!!
> 
> :barf:  :barf:  :barf:  :barf:  :barf:  :barf:  :barf:  :barf:  :barf:  :barf:  :barf:
> *




:roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: 


HELL YEAH HOMIE ....I WANT TO WIN DA KIDS POOL SO I CAN SUN BATH WEY !!


----------



## theoso8 (Mar 11, 2008)

> _Originally posted by 9-lives_@Jul 29 2009, 09:48 AM~14614170
> *:roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:
> HELL YEAH HOMIE ....I WANT TO WIN DA KIDS POOL SO I CAN SUN BATH WEY !!
> *



:scrutinize: :scrutinize: :scrutinize: :cheesy: :cheesy: :cheesy:


----------



## 9-lives (Feb 28, 2006)

WE GONNA DO DA FATMAN 50 YARD DASH HOMIES !! WHO'S IN ????


----------



## theoso8 (Mar 11, 2008)

> _Originally posted by 9-lives_@Jul 29 2009, 11:35 AM~14615063
> *WE GONNA DO DA FATMAN 50 YARD DASH HOMIES !! WHO'S IN ????
> *


 :thumbsdown: :thumbsdown: :nono: :nosad: :nosad: :nosad: :nosad: 

THIS FATMAN DON'T RUN... OR EVEN WALK FAST!!!!


----------



## 9-lives (Feb 28, 2006)

> _Originally posted by theoso8_@Jul 29 2009, 09:56 AM~14615233
> *:thumbsdown:  :thumbsdown:  :nono:  :nosad:  :nosad:  :nosad:  :nosad:
> 
> THIS FATMAN DON'T RUN... OR EVEN WALK FAST!!!!
> *




:roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## theoso8 (Mar 11, 2008)

HOP?????????
:biggrin:


----------



## irving customz1 (Oct 3, 2008)

> _Originally posted by theoso8_@Jul 29 2009, 11:40 AM~14616199
> *HOP?????????
> :biggrin:
> *


X2 Is thier gona be a hop???????? :dunno: :dunno: :dunno: :dunno: :dunno: :dunno: :dunno: :dunno:


----------



## 9-lives (Feb 28, 2006)

> _Originally posted by irving customz1_@Jul 29 2009, 12:47 PM~14616913
> *X2 Is thier gona be a hop???????? :dunno:  :dunno:  :dunno:  :dunno:  :dunno:  :dunno:  :dunno:  :dunno:
> *



SHYT,FINE BY ME .....CALL OUT YA'S VICTIM !! :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## theoso8 (Mar 11, 2008)

> _Originally posted by 9-lives_@Jul 29 2009, 04:14 PM~14617862
> *SHYT,FINE BY ME .....CALL OUT YA'S VICTIM !!  :biggrin:  :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> *


 :0 :0 :0 :dunno: :dunno: :dunno:


----------



## spider 53 (Sep 12, 2006)

> _Originally posted by $CHARLIE BOY$_@Jul 28 2009, 07:16 AM~14602824
> *LET THE BEST PERRA WINNN
> :biggrin:
> *


I got 10 on the 9-lives perra :biggrin: she be scratching faces and all


----------



## spider 53 (Sep 12, 2006)

> _Originally posted by theoso8_@Jul 29 2009, 07:20 PM~14621455
> *:0  :0  :0  :dunno:  :dunno:  :dunno:
> *


 :biggrin:


----------



## irving customz1 (Oct 3, 2008)

> _Originally posted by spider 53_@Jul 29 2009, 09:17 PM~14622764
> *I got 10 on the 9-lives perra :biggrin: she be scratching faces and all
> *


I got 5 on 9 lives shes a cheap hooker. :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## spider 53 (Sep 12, 2006)

i'm the anonymous ic 1


----------



## spider 53 (Sep 12, 2006)

> _Originally posted by irving customz1_@Jul 29 2009, 09:20 PM~14622809
> *I got 5 on 9 lives shes a cheap hooker. :biggrin:  :biggrin:  :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> *


 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## irving customz1 (Oct 3, 2008)

> _Originally posted by spider 53_@Jul 29 2009, 09:20 PM~14622810
> *i'm the anonymous ic 1
> *


No u aint


----------



## spider 53 (Sep 12, 2006)

> _Originally posted by irving customz1_@Jul 29 2009, 09:21 PM~14622821
> *No u aint
> *


yeah i'm for reals


----------



## 9-lives (Feb 28, 2006)

> _Originally posted by irving customz1+Jul 29 2009, 09:20 PM~14622809-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...





IT'S UNANIMOUS !!! I WIN FCKRS !!! :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## theoso8 (Mar 11, 2008)

> _Originally posted by 9-lives_@Jul 30 2009, 08:00 AM~14625019
> *IT'S UNANIMOUS !!! I WIN FCKRS !!!  :biggrin:  :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> *


 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## 9-lives (Feb 28, 2006)

I HEARD ABOUT THE ZONA ROSA SHOW
BEING ON THE SAME DATE.WE'VE CHANGED THE DATE 2 TIMES ALREADY CAUSE OF ULA SCHEDULING.THIS LAST DATE WAS FREE BUT SOME HOW WE GOT OVER LOOKED AND THEY PUT THE ZONA SHOW 
ON THE SAME DATE AS OURS.... NO BIGGIE !!...

THIS 1 HERE IS FOR FAMILIA AND FRIENDS HOMIES


AND SHOWING LOVE TO DA COMMUNITY !!! 

NO HARD FEELINGS FOR THOSE WHO DON'T SHOW .......



HOP ??? 


ONLY I.C. KNOWS IF THEY HAVE A VICTIM !!!


----------



## Midwest Showdown (Mar 25, 2009)

YOURWHIP.COM'S MIDWEST SHOWDOWN 2009
ROCK FINANICAL SHOWPLACE NOVI MI

















DOMESTIC 60'S,70'S,80'S MILD/WILD
DOMESTIC AND IMPORT COMPACT MILD/WILD
TRUCK/SUV
MUSCLE
LUXURY
TRADITIONAL HOTROD
SPORT AND CRUISER MOTORCYCLE
BEST INTERIOR
BEST USE OF CHROME
BEST PAINT
BEST OF SHOW
CLUB TROPHY

Ok everyone there's only a week left to get registered for the show. Don't be left out of the show. Spots are filling up fast!!!! GOTO YOURWHIP.COM TO GET REGISTERED 

The day of the show there will be YOURWHIP.COM'S MIDWEST SHOWDOWN CUSTOM CARSHOW INSIDE HALL A AND B WITH A MOTORCYCLE STUNT SHOW, LIVE PERFORMANCES HYDRO COMP.(SINGLE AND DUOBLE PUMP $300,$200 AND $100 PAYOUT, CELEB. GUEST NATE PRITCHETT FROM ALL OUT PINKS, CHUCK HOLLYWOOD FROM ESPN DOING THE MADDEN FOOTBALL VIDEO GAME COMP., AND A AFTER PARTY AT MBARGOS NIGHT CLUB !! There will also be a ALL FORD SHOW WITH OVER 400 MUSTANGS IN PARKING LOT and the MEMPHIS BBQ NETWORK RIB COOK OFF IN HALL C


----------



## BIG TEX (Jun 30, 2004)




----------



## 9-lives (Feb 28, 2006)

TTMFT HOMIES !!


----------



## 9-lives (Feb 28, 2006)

THERE WILL BE A HOP !!!!!!


----------



## theoso8 (Mar 11, 2008)

> _Originally posted by 9-lives_@Jul 31 2009, 08:18 AM~14636179
> *THERE WILL BE A HOP !!!!!!
> *


 :0 :0 :biggrin:


----------



## CITYBOY214 (Sep 14, 2008)

WHO'S GOING TO HOP!!!! :biggrin:


----------



## theoso8 (Mar 11, 2008)

> _Originally posted by CITYBOY214_@Jul 31 2009, 09:12 AM~14636372
> *WHO'S GOING TO HOP!!!! :biggrin:
> *


ARE YALL GONNA HOP??


----------



## 9-lives (Feb 28, 2006)

> _Originally posted by CITYBOY214_@Jul 31 2009, 07:12 AM~14636372
> *WHO'S GOING TO HOP!!!! :biggrin:
> *


IT'S DA REMATCH HOMIE !!!


----------



## theoso8 (Mar 11, 2008)

> _Originally posted by 9-lives_@Jul 31 2009, 09:33 AM~14636473
> *IT'S DA REMATCH HOMIE !!!
> *


 :around: :around:   :wow: :wow: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## theoso8 (Mar 11, 2008)




----------



## CITYBOY214 (Sep 14, 2008)

A REMATCH WITH WHO? WE HITTING HIGH 70' :biggrin:


----------



## 9-lives (Feb 28, 2006)

> _Originally posted by CITYBOY214_@Jul 31 2009, 07:45 AM~14636536
> *A REMATCH WITH WHO? WE HITTING HIGH 70'  :biggrin:
> *


 :0 :0 :0 :0


----------



## theoso8 (Mar 11, 2008)

TTT


----------



## theoso8 (Mar 11, 2008)




----------



## theoso8 (Mar 11, 2008)

TTT


----------



## VENOM65 (Jun 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by CITYBOY214_@Jul 31 2009, 07:45 AM~14636536
> *A REMATCH WITH WHO? WE HITTING HIGH 70'  :biggrin:
> *




NO DISREPECT HOMIE, BUT I WAS HITTIN 70'S PLUS. FIVE YEARS AGO. :biggrin:


----------



## VENOM65 (Jun 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by VENOM65_@Aug 2 2009, 08:02 PM~14655286
> *NO DISREPECT HOMIE, BUT I WAS HITTIN 70'S PLUS. FIVE YEARS AGO.  :biggrin:
> *




OH YEA AND PROJECT 79 IS DOING 65 PLUS WITH ONE LESS PUMP. :biggrin:


----------



## theoso8 (Mar 11, 2008)

> _Originally posted by VENOM65_@Aug 2 2009, 10:03 PM~14655300
> *OH YEA AND PROJECT 79 IS DOING 65 PLUS WITH ONE LESS PUMP.  :biggrin:
> *


 :0 :0 :0 :0 :cheesy:


----------



## 9-lives (Feb 28, 2006)

> _Originally posted by VENOM65_@Aug 2 2009, 08:03 PM~14655300
> *OH YEA AND PROJECT 79 IS DOING 65 PLUS WITH ONE LESS PUMP.  :biggrin:
> *


I DIDN'T WANT TO SAY ANYTHING PERO .... YEAH,WHAT HE SAID !! :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## 9-lives (Feb 28, 2006)




----------



## 9-lives (Feb 28, 2006)

TTT


----------



## theoso8 (Mar 11, 2008)

>


----------



## theoso8 (Mar 11, 2008)




----------



## TEXASFINEST63 (Dec 24, 2007)




----------



## theoso8 (Mar 11, 2008)

> _Originally posted by TEXASFINEST63_@Aug 4 2009, 03:40 PM~14672906
> *
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## 9-lives (Feb 28, 2006)

sup texasfinest ...u gonna show to this event


----------



## VictorXIV (Apr 2, 2008)

LET ME KNOW IF YOU GUYS NEED AWARDS FOR THIS EVENT I CAN HOOK IT UP JUST PM


----------



## 9-lives (Feb 28, 2006)

> _Originally posted by VictorXIV_@Aug 4 2009, 09:26 PM~14677831
> *LET ME KNOW IF YOU GUYS NEED AWARDS FOR THIS EVENT I CAN HOOK IT UP JUST PM
> *



CHINGAO HOMIE .... WE JUST GOT THEM DONE .... ALA OTRA LOCO 




5 CLASSES IN DIS 1 ....



BEST CAR
BEST TRUCK
BEST BOMB
BEST BIKE
OWNERS CHOICE 

AND 

DLR/SUBLIMINAL CHOICE AWARD


----------



## theoso8 (Mar 11, 2008)

> _Originally posted by 9-lives_@Aug 5 2009, 01:24 PM~14683279
> *CHINGAO HOMIE .... WE JUST GOT THEM DONE .... ALA OTRA LOCO
> 5 CLASSES IN DIS 1 ....
> BEST CAR
> ...


 :uh: :uh: :biggrin:


----------



## theoso8 (Mar 11, 2008)

> >


----------



## theoso8 (Mar 11, 2008)

ttt


----------



## theoso8 (Mar 11, 2008)

TTT


----------



## 9-lives (Feb 28, 2006)




----------



## theoso8 (Mar 11, 2008)

:biggrin:


----------



## VictorXIV (Apr 2, 2008)

Due to the overwhelming interest in receiving the $10 pre-registration discount, we are extending pre-registration until midnight on Friday, August 21, 2009. There is going to be over $40,000 in door prizes given away once you register they will give you a ticket# at the door and they going to be anoucing winner all day long

ltpbregionlas.com 

to dowload registration or register online


----------



## theoso8 (Mar 11, 2008)

>


----------



## VENOM65 (Jun 28, 2005)

I'LL BE THERE I THINK :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## 9-lives (Feb 28, 2006)

> _Originally posted by VENOM65_@Aug 18 2009, 08:15 PM~14810969
> *I'LL BE THERE I THINK  :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> *



COMO QUE YOU THINK WEY !?!?! :twak: :twak: :rant: :rant: :werd:


----------



## theoso8 (Mar 11, 2008)

> _Originally posted by VENOM65_@Aug 18 2009, 10:15 PM~14810969
> *I'LL BE THERE I THINK  :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> *


YOU GOT THE FIRST SECOND AND THIRD ROUNDS WEY... YOU BETTER BE THERE!!!!!! :angry: :biggrin:


----------



## 9-lives (Feb 28, 2006)

> _Originally posted by theoso8_@Aug 19 2009, 05:45 AM~14814047
> *YOU GOT THE FIRST SECOND AND THIRD ROUNDS WEY... YOU BETTER BE THERE!!!!!! :angry:  :biggrin:
> *



THATS WHAT I'M TALKIN BOUT !!! WE GONNA RAFFLE A 100 DINNER FOR 5 BUCKS !!! :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: THE OWNER DON'T KNOW IT YET THOUGH !!!


----------



## theoso8 (Mar 11, 2008)

> _Originally posted by 9-lives_@Aug 19 2009, 08:02 AM~14814102
> *THATS WHAT I'M TALKIN BOUT !!! WE GONNA RAFFLE A 100 DINNER FOR 5 BUCKS !!!  :biggrin:  :biggrin:  :biggrin:  THE OWNER DON'T KNOW IT YET THOUGH !!!
> *


 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## 9-lives (Feb 28, 2006)

GONNA TRY TO GET A LITTLE BATTLE OF THE DJ'S GOING TOO .... 
JUST TO HYPE IT UP SOME .... AVER QUE PASA !!


----------



## Ecalderon (Feb 22, 2008)

Cant wait to see some pictures of this event !

TTT


----------



## 9-lives (Feb 28, 2006)

> _Originally posted by magicmayhem_@Aug 19 2009, 08:18 AM~14814835
> *Cant wait to see some pictures of this event !
> 
> TTT
> *



I'M HOPPING WE DO IT BIG HOMIE ...ALL DEPENDS ON THE 
PARTICIPATION OF THE LOWRIDERS AND THE COMMUNITY :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## Loco 61 (Aug 30, 2007)

> _Originally posted by 9-lives_@Aug 19 2009, 10:20 AM~14814847
> *I'M HOPPING WE DO IT BIG HOMIE ...ALL DEPENDS ON THE
> PARTICIPATION OF THE LOWRIDERS AND THE COMMUNITY :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> *


----------



## 9-lives (Feb 28, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Loco 61_@Aug 19 2009, 08:21 AM~14814862
> *
> *


THERE'S ANOTHER SHOW THAT DAY PERO IT'S A LATE START 
ONE... WE SHOULD BE OK !!!


----------



## 9-lives (Feb 28, 2006)

*THIS IS FOR FAMILY & KIDS HOMIES !!! *


----------



## elpayaso (May 29, 2008)

> _Originally posted by VENOM65_@Aug 18 2009, 08:15 PM~14810969
> *I'LL BE THERE I THINK  :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> *


you should be able to make it now *****!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!




































you better go ***** its all paid for tickets and all no more excuses
:roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflma






pero no te enojes mijo its ok o:


----------



## 9-lives (Feb 28, 2006)

> _Originally posted by elpayaso_@Aug 20 2009, 08:04 AM~14825928
> *you should be able to  make it now *****!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
> 
> 
> ...



I'M DOWN FOR THIS SHYT HERE ...BEEN ONLY 1 TIME !!! 

CUANDO ????


----------



## theoso8 (Mar 11, 2008)

:twak: :ugh: :ugh: :scrutinize: :scrutinize: :loco: :loco:


----------



## 9-lives (Feb 28, 2006)

TTT


----------



## theoso8 (Mar 11, 2008)




----------



## street kingz (Mar 4, 2009)

* Calling all Clubs, Its time to shine Sunday Aug 30th *
" Spectators FREE " " Spectators FREE " " Spectators FREE "

Location: @Jupiter Chevrolet off 635 11611 LBJ Dallas TX
Sign in 9am-12:30 ~ Show is 1-5pm
~ Pre Registration $10 ~~ Day of Show $15 ~

" Spectators FREE "
Family Fun, DJ's, Games, Food, Dejavu Models & Concert.
LARGE 1st & 2nd Place Trophies 
Under Construction, Cars, Trucks, Muscle car, Low Riders, Street Rod,
T-Bucket,Roadster, Imports.
(Low Rider Class) Open, Kustom, Pre 60, 70, 80, 90, 00 Best Paint. 
(Car Class) Open, Kustom, Pre 60, 70, 80, 90, 00 Best Paint.
(Truck Class) Open, Kustom, Pre 60, 70, 80, 90, 00 Best Paint. 
(Motorcycle Class) Open, Kustom, Pre 60, 70, 80, 90, 00, Best Paint. 
I WILL MAKE A HOPING TROPHING AND A LOW RIDER BIKE CLASS IF I CAN GET 5 IN EACH CLASS TO PRE REGESTRATION, LET ME KNOW IM DOWN !

INFO - REGISTER - BOOTHS- SPONSORS ETC.. 
KOWBOY: 214-957-7881 
Email: [email protected]
myspace.com/vip4dallas
myspace.com/streetkingzunity
myspace.com/dejavuconcepts

(SPONSORED)
Jupiter Chevrolet Main Sponsor & Location, 
Street Kingz- www.myspace.com/streetkingzunity
NOS ENERGY DRINK, 
Elegant limo- 214-815-4605
Dejavu Audio & Concepts, 
Diamond Glazed Records, 
Dejavu Chics Models, 
Late model performance- 214-881-4030
Campos collision & auto repair- 469-222-3339
"SIK" 214-650-7455 [email protected]


----------



## TEXASFINEST63 (Dec 24, 2007)

> _Originally posted by TEXASFINEST63_@Aug 25 2009, 01:02 AM~14871834
> *WUSSUP EVERYBODY THIS IS A PREVIEW TO MY LATEST TEXAS FINEST VIDEO VOL.8 QUALITY ON LIL IS BETTER THAN YOU TUBE HAS CHECK IT OUT TELL ME WHAT U THINK
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## 9-lives (Feb 28, 2006)

SO WHAT HOMIE ..."OAK CLIFF" SHO-N-SHINE ON TEXASFINEST VOL. OCHO OR WHAT LOCO ????


----------



## 9-lives (Feb 28, 2006)

2 WEEKS BEFORE WE DO THIS !!! GOTTA DO IT BIG !!!


----------



## theoso8 (Mar 11, 2008)

> _Originally posted by 9-lives_@Aug 28 2009, 09:22 AM~14907431
> *2 WEEKS BEFORE WE DO THIS !!! GOTTA DO IT BIG !!!
> 
> *


  :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## 9-lives (Feb 28, 2006)

JUST GOT WORD THAT WE WILL BE HAVING SOME MODELS OUT THERE ... SO FELLAS,IF YA WANT YOUR RANFLA PICTURE TAKEN WITH A SEXY LADY,SHO-N-SHINE IT AT DA "OAK CLIFF" CAR SHOW SEPT.13th !!!!!


----------



## 9-lives (Feb 28, 2006)

OAK CLIFF IS A WEEK & A 1/2 AWAY FROM LOWRIDERS STUNNIN DA COMMUNITY !!!!! EVERYBODY IS WELCOMED TO SHOW THEIR SUPPORT !!!


----------



## ZEUS DA GOD (Jun 5, 2008)

TTT


----------



## philyphil (Jan 24, 2009)

> <span style='color:RED'>IM GOING TO GET THIS SHIT CRUNK, THIS IS HOW ITS DONE !


----------



## theoso8 (Mar 11, 2008)

TTT


----------



## 87luxcutlass (Aug 20, 2009)

im going to la zona rosa to see some hoes


----------



## 9-lives (Feb 28, 2006)

> _Originally posted by 87luxcutlass_@Sep 3 2009, 07:23 AM~14968131
> *im going to la zona rosa to see some hoes
> *


POS WHEN YOU GET THERE,TELL YOUR MOM I SAID HI !!!  :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## theoso8 (Mar 11, 2008)

US AND A COUPLE OTHER CLUBS HAVING A CHILL AND GRILL AT JOE POOL LAKE ON MONDAY FOR LABOR DAY. IF YOU DONT HAVE ANY PLANS AND WANNA KICK IT, BRING THE FAMILY AND WHOEVER YOU LIKE...
ALL CLUBS AND SOLO RIDERS ARE WELCOME!!!! WE WILL BE THERE ALL DAY BY PAVILLION 3 AT LYNN CREEK PARK, DOWN BY THE WATER


----------



## 87luxcutlass (Aug 20, 2009)

> _Originally posted by 9-lives_@Sep 3 2009, 08:35 AM~14968202
> *POS WHEN YOU GET THERE,TELL YOUR MOM I SAID HI !!!  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:
> *


dont get mad cuz ur mom is a zona rosa reject


----------



## 9-lives (Feb 28, 2006)

> _Originally posted by 87luxcutlass_@Sep 3 2009, 08:06 AM~14968422
> *dont get mad cuz ur mom is a zona rosa reject
> *



THEY LEAVE YOUR MOM FOR LAST CAUSE SHE LOOKS LIKE THIS


----------



## theoso8 (Mar 11, 2008)

:roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## 87luxcutlass (Aug 20, 2009)

ur stupid aint yall cuting the show short to go to zona?


----------



## 9-lives (Feb 28, 2006)

> _Originally posted by 87luxcutlass_@Sep 3 2009, 01:35 PM~14971652
> *ur stupid aint yall cuting the show short to go to zona?
> *



On the kools homie,I don't mind that LOWRIDERS leave 
but hope that they stay long enought to show appreciation to those who win 
that day ..... Meaning,once everything is said and done.....

Should be over no later then 4 ...JUST in time for ZONA ROSA ....


----------



## Loco 61 (Aug 30, 2007)

> _Originally posted by 9-lives_@Sep 4 2009, 08:30 AM~14978895
> *On the kools homie,I don't mind that LOWRIDERS leave
> but hope that they stay long enought to show appreciation to those who win
> that day ..... Meaning,once everything is said and done.....
> ...


Whats Up Bro.. .You Going To The ULC Meeting Next Week?? :scrutinize:


----------



## 9-lives (Feb 28, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Loco 61_@Sep 4 2009, 06:53 AM~14979021
> *Whats Up Bro.. .You Going To  The ULC Meeting Next Week?? :scrutinize:
> *


It's all a possibilty hermano ..... The club closed its doors but then reopened ...don't know if I'm still their DJ ...will find out tonite homie


----------



## theoso8 (Mar 11, 2008)

> _Originally posted by 87luxcutlass_@Sep 3 2009, 03:35 PM~14971652
> *ur stupid aint yall cuting the show short to go to zona?
> *


LETS KEEP THE NEGATIVE SHIT OFF THIS THREAD!!!!!! 

BOTH SUBLIMINAL AND DALLAS LOWRIDERS ARE DOING THIS SHOW OUT OF THE LOVE FOR THE LIFESTYLE!!!! THE DATE WAS OPEN ON THE ULA CALENDER WHEN I SCHEDULED IT, MISTAKES WERE MADE AND NOW WE HAVE 2 SHOWS ON THE SAME DAY.

NO BIG DEAL!!! SUBLIMINAL WILL BE AT BOTH SHOWS!!!


----------



## 9-lives (Feb 28, 2006)

> _Originally posted by theoso8_@Sep 4 2009, 07:23 AM~14979194
> *9-LIVES DE LOS DALLAS LOWRIDERS APPROVES DIS MESSAGE !!!   *


----------



## philyphil (Jan 24, 2009)




----------



## theoso8 (Mar 11, 2008)




----------



## ms_tx_legend214 (Jun 8, 2008)

> _Originally posted by theoso8_@Sep 4 2009, 09:23 AM~14979194
> *<span style='color:blue'>negative shit should be kept out of all threads not just specific ones!!!*


----------



## VENOM65 (Jun 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by ms_tx_legend214_@Sep 5 2009, 02:23 PM~14989989
> *PRACTICE WHAT U PREACH, LETS TRY THAT FIRST</span>*


----------



## theoso8 (Mar 11, 2008)

> _Originally posted by theoso8_@Sep 4 2009, 09:23 AM~14979194
> *LETS KEEP THE NEGATIVE SHIT OFF THIS THREAD!!!!!!
> 
> BOTH SUBLIMINAL AND DALLAS LOWRIDERS ARE DOING THIS SHOW OUT OF THE LOVE FOR THE LIFESTYLE!!!! THE DATE WAS OPEN ON THE ULA CALENDER WHEN I SCHEDULED IT, MISTAKES WERE MADE AND NOW WE HAVE 2 SHOWS ON THE SAME DAY.
> ...


----------



## Loco 61 (Aug 30, 2007)




----------



## TEXASFINEST63 (Dec 24, 2007)




----------



## 9-lives (Feb 28, 2006)

> _Originally posted by philyphil_@Sep 4 2009, 12:01 PM~14981222
> *
> 
> 
> ...



TTT


----------



## 87luxcutlass (Aug 20, 2009)

> _Originally posted by VENOM65_@Sep 5 2009, 04:31 PM~14990361
> *PRACTICE WHAT U PREACH, LETS TRY THAT FIRST
> *


i dont think shes talkin 2 u


----------



## theoso8 (Mar 11, 2008)

THIS SUNDAY!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## 9-lives (Feb 28, 2006)

> _Originally posted by 87luxcutlass_@Sep 8 2009, 07:46 AM~15012738
> *i dont think shes talkin 2 u
> *


CHA-TA WEY ...HE WASN'T TALKIN TO YOU EITHER !?!?  :biggrin:


----------



## 87luxcutlass (Aug 20, 2009)

> _Originally posted by 9-lives_@Sep 8 2009, 09:44 AM~15013106
> *CHA-TA WEY ...HE WASN'T TALKIN TO YOU EITHER !?!?    :biggrin:
> *


no disrespect but does venom65 have his hand up your ass to talk to for him?


----------



## soc214 (Jul 27, 2007)

> _Originally posted by 87luxcutlass_@Sep 8 2009, 11:54 AM~15014301
> *no disrespect but does venom65 have his hand up your ass to talk to for him?
> *


 :0


----------



## theoso8 (Mar 11, 2008)

> _Originally posted by 87luxcutlass_@Sep 8 2009, 12:54 PM~15014301
> *no disrespect but does venom65 have his hand up your ass to talk to for him?
> *


 :0 :0 :0 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## 9-lives (Feb 28, 2006)

> _Originally posted by 87luxcutlass_@Sep 8 2009, 10:54 AM~15014301
> *no disrespect but does venom65 have his hand up your ass to talk to for him?
> *



NOW YOU'RE SAYIN NO DISRESPECT BUT AT THE SAME TIME
YOU SAY SH^T LIKE THAT AND HIDE BEHIND A FCKD UP NAME .....

I'M GONNA LEAVE IT AT THAT CAUSE I KNOW YOU'LL NEVER COME OUT 
WITH YOUR REAL IDENTITY AND ASK ME THAT FACE TO FACE ....


:angry: :biggrin: :angry:


----------



## 87luxcutlass (Aug 20, 2009)

> _Originally posted by 9-lives_@Sep 8 2009, 12:59 PM~15014939
> *NOW YOU'RE SAYIN NO DISRESPECT  BUT AT THE SAME TIME
> YOU SAY SH^T LIKE THAT AND HIDE BEHIND A FCKD UP NAME .....
> 
> ...



i c lil puppet got his butt hurt 
dont hate on tha 87 cutty bcuz its a real lowrider n ur barbie car aint. & u never kno i just mite b n ur face


----------



## 9-lives (Feb 28, 2006)

> _Originally posted by 87luxcutlass_@Sep 8 2009, 01:21 PM~15015754
> *i c lil puppet got his butt hurt
> dont hate on tha 87 cutty bcuz its a real lowrider n ur barbie car aint. & u never kno i just mite b n ur face
> *



:roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## theoso8 (Mar 11, 2008)

:ugh:


----------



## spider 53 (Sep 12, 2006)

:uh: :biggrin:


----------



## irving customz1 (Oct 3, 2008)

Cant everyone just get along.Yal r mean to each other. :tears: :tears: :tears: :tears:


----------



## theoso8 (Mar 11, 2008)

> _Originally posted by irving customz1_@Sep 9 2009, 01:48 AM~15023345
> *Cant everyone just get along.Yal r mean to each other. :tears:  :tears:  :tears:  :tears:
> *


 :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## spider 53 (Sep 12, 2006)

> _Originally posted by irving customz1_@Sep 8 2009, 11:48 PM~15023345
> *Cant everyone just get along.Yal r mean to each other. :tears:  :tears:  :tears:  :tears:
> *


all it is is just haters :biggrin:


----------



## theoso8 (Mar 11, 2008)

TTT


----------



## jvasquez (Apr 9, 2009)

*My son and I are looking forward to Sunday. Thanks for reppin' Oak Cliff. Good Luck with the show homies!*

:nicoderm: :nicoderm: :nicoderm: :nicoderm: :nicoderm:


----------



## theoso8 (Mar 11, 2008)

> _Originally posted by jvasquez_@Sep 9 2009, 04:04 PM~15028711
> *SEE YOU THERE HOMIE!!!! THANKS FOR THE SUPPORT!!!! </span>:thumbsup: :thumbsup:*


----------



## soc214 (Jul 27, 2007)

> _Originally posted by 87luxcutlass_@Sep 8 2009, 02:21 PM~15015754
> *i c lil puppet got his butt hurt
> dont hate on tha 87 cutty bcuz its a real lowrider n ur barbie car aint. & u never kno i just mite b n ur face
> *



*damn 9-lives :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: 


candy cane customs will b there ....  *


----------



## GABRIEL(SCARFACE) (Oct 24, 2006)

> _Originally posted by soc214_@Sep 9 2009, 04:30 PM~15030087
> *damn 9-lives :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:
> candy cane customs will b there ....
> *


yea me 2!! :0


----------



## theoso8 (Mar 11, 2008)

:roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## elpayaso (May 29, 2008)

get yall some if yall need some !!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
























































































:roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## irving customz1 (Oct 3, 2008)

> _Originally posted by elpayaso_@Sep 9 2009, 11:49 PM~15035522
> *get yall some if yall need some !!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
> 
> 
> ...


U R mean :tears: :tears: :tears: :tears:


----------



## elpayaso (May 29, 2008)

freezzee IC 1 you sneakin bitch :biggrin: :uh:


----------



## elpayaso (May 29, 2008)

> _Originally posted by irving customz1_@Sep 9 2009, 11:52 PM~15035542
> *U R mean :tears:  :tears:  :tears:  :tears:
> *


shit and those are baby ones ***** 





check this ones out 


































:roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## elpayaso (May 29, 2008)

go go go go go go


----------



## irving customz1 (Oct 3, 2008)

Ur realy mean :tears: :tears: :tears: :tears: :tears: :tears:


----------



## theoso8 (Mar 11, 2008)

3 MORE DAYS!!!! SO WHO IS GONNA HOP????


----------



## 9-lives (Feb 28, 2006)

> _Originally posted by theoso8_@Sep 10 2009, 05:24 AM~15036151
> *SPOKE WITH DA IC HERMANOS YESTERDAY ...THEY DOWN !!!*


----------



## 9-lives (Feb 28, 2006)

> _Originally posted by jvasquez_@Sep 9 2009, 02:04 PM~15028711
> *THANKS FOR YA'S SUPPORT HOMIES !!
> 1st ROUND ON OSO !!! </span>*


----------



## theoso8 (Mar 11, 2008)

> _Originally posted by 9-lives_@Sep 10 2009, 07:44 AM~15036197
> *I KNEW THAT!!!!! BUT NO ONE ELSE???????????*


----------



## theoso8 (Mar 11, 2008)

> _Originally posted by 9-lives_@Sep 10 2009, 07:47 AM~15036203
> *THANKS FOR YA'S SUPPORT HOMIES !!
> 1st ROUND ON OSO !!!
> *


----------



## theoso8 (Mar 11, 2008)

COWBOYS PLAY AT NOON!!!! I WILL HAVE A BUZZ BY THEN!!!!! :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## 9-lives (Feb 28, 2006)

> _Originally posted by theoso8_@Sep 10 2009, 06:01 AM~15036255
> *CALLING OUT "ALL" HOPPERS !!!!*


----------



## elpayaso (May 29, 2008)

> _Originally posted by 9-lives_@Sep 10 2009, 07:00 AM~15036617
> *CALLING OUT "ALL" HOPPERS !!!!
> *


ey guey i went by there and the parking lot is really steap ***** so we shall see


----------



## 9-lives (Feb 28, 2006)

> _Originally posted by elpayaso_@Sep 10 2009, 07:13 AM~15036687
> *ey guey i went by there and the parking lot is really steap *****  so we shall see
> *



DON'T WORRY HOMIE ...WE'RE GONNA DO IT AT THE ENTRANCE OF IT ..

WHERE IT'S FLAT SURFACE .... :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## theoso8 (Mar 11, 2008)

> _Originally posted by elpayaso_@Sep 10 2009, 09:13 AM~15036687
> *ey guey i went by there and the parking lot is really steap *****  so we shall see
> *


 :scrutinize: :scrutinize: :nicoderm:


----------



## 9-lives (Feb 28, 2006)

> _Originally posted by elpayaso_@Sep 10 2009, 07:13 AM~15036687
> *ey guey i went by there and the parking lot is really steap *****  so we shall see
> *



OR ARE YOU PUNKING OUT WEY !?!?! 

:0 :0 :0 :0 :0 :0 :0


----------



## elpayaso (May 29, 2008)

> DON'T WORRY HOMIE ...WE'RE GONNA DO IT AT THE ENTRANCE OF IT ..
> 
> WHERE IT'S FLAT SURFACE .... :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:
> 
> ...


----------



## STRICTLY MIKE (Feb 5, 2009)

STRICTLY RIDAZ C.C. WILL BE THERE!!!!!!!!!!!! :yes:


----------



## theoso8 (Mar 11, 2008)

> _Originally posted by 1bad-azz cadi_@Sep 10 2009, 09:32 AM~15036795
> *STRICTLY RIDAZ C.C. WILL BE THERE!!!!!!!!!!!! :yes:
> *


ROLL ALL WHO'S SHOWIN AND SHININ ON SUNDAY!!!???!!!</span>


----------



## theoso8 (Mar 11, 2008)

> _Originally posted by 9-lives_@Sep 10 2009, 09:29 AM~15036771
> *OR ARE YOU PUNKING OUT WEY !?!?!
> 
> :0  :0  :0  :0  :0  :0  :0
> *


 :0 :0 :0 :0 :nono: :nosad: :nosad:


----------



## elpayaso (May 29, 2008)

> _Originally posted by 9-lives_@Sep 10 2009, 07:29 AM~15036771
> *OR ARE YOU PUNKING OUT WEY !?!?!
> 
> :0  :0  :0  :0  :0  :0  :0
> *





si guey like my name is tommy boy!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!

















you fucking think is a game ***** !!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


:roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :twak: :twak: :twak: :twak:


----------



## elpayaso (May 29, 2008)

> _Originally posted by 9-lives_@Sep 10 2009, 07:29 AM~15036771
> *OR ARE YOU PUNKING OUT WEY !?!?!
> 
> :0  :0  :0  :0  :0  :0  :0
> *














where you at bich!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## elpayaso (May 29, 2008)

nomas la mia te gusto right guey???????????//////


































:roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## theoso8 (Mar 11, 2008)

> _Originally posted by elpayaso_@Sep 10 2009, 09:45 AM~15036887
> *nomas  la mia te gusto right guey???????????//////
> 
> 
> ...


 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## 9-lives (Feb 28, 2006)

> _Originally posted by elpayaso_@Sep 10 2009, 07:45 AM~15036887
> *nomas  la mia te gusto right guey???????????//////
> 
> 
> ...



WHAT DA FUCK !!! YOU GOING FAGGATY ON ME FOE ...

MAS PPPUUUUUTTTTTTOOOOO !!! NO MAMES WEY ......

YOU AIN'T GETTING THAT KINDA LOVE FROM ME PUTO !!! 


:angry: :angry: :angry: :angry: :nono: :nono: :nono:


----------



## 9-lives (Feb 28, 2006)

SUP JVAS !! SEE THE SHIT I GOTTA PUT UP WITH ...


PINCHE JOTOLONES !!!


----------



## elpayaso (May 29, 2008)

> _Originally posted by 9-lives_@Sep 10 2009, 07:29 AM~15036771
> *OR ARE YOU PUNKING OUT WEY !?!?!
> 
> :0  :0  :0  :0  :0  :0  :0
> *





should be enough ill see yall later got to go work got to go early today!!!!!!!!!!!!!!















dont worry guey im cool jus fucking around you my homeboy







































:roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## elpayaso (May 29, 2008)

> _Originally posted by 9-lives_@Sep 10 2009, 07:54 AM~15036941
> *WHAT DA FUCK !!! YOU GOING FAGGATY ON ME FOE ...
> 
> MAS PPPUUUUUTTTTTTOOOOO !!! NO MAMES WEY ......
> ...




what ever whos your dady nigg el que esta dando soyyo


----------



## jvasquez (Apr 9, 2009)

> _Originally posted by 9-lives_@Sep 10 2009, 09:56 AM~15036954
> *SUP JVAS !! SEE THE SHIT I GOTTA PUT UP WITH ...
> PINCHE JOTOLONES !!!
> *



I see that. You be doing it too though....hahaha!

:biggrin: :nicoderm:


----------



## theoso8 (Mar 11, 2008)

> _Originally posted by jvasquez_@Sep 10 2009, 10:06 AM~15037031
> *I see that. You be doing it too though....hahaha!
> 
> :biggrin:  :nicoderm:
> *


HA HA 9-LIVES STARTED IT... :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## elpayaso (May 29, 2008)

> _Originally posted by 9-lives_@Sep 10 2009, 07:54 AM~15036941
> *WHAT DA FUCK !!! YOU GOING FAGGATY ON ME FOE ...
> 
> MAS PPPUUUUUTTTTTTOOOOO !!! NO MAMES WEY ......
> ...




damn guey it sounds youre gattin bitchy ***** but i got you on that too 
I TOLD YOU WHOS YOUR DADDY ??????????????????












GOT EM IN MEGA BITCHY NATTOR SIZE 





















:roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :wave: :wave: :wave: :wave:


----------



## elpayaso (May 29, 2008)

> _Originally posted by theoso8_@Sep 10 2009, 08:08 AM~15037048
> *HA HA 9-LIVES STARTED IT... :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> *





THATS WHAT IM SAYIN YOU KNOW I WAS JUS CHILLIN AND THIS ***** GOT SMART AAAAAAAAAAAASSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSS!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


uffin: uffin: uffin: uffin: uffin: uffin: uffin:


----------



## theoso8 (Mar 11, 2008)

> _Originally posted by elpayaso_@Sep 10 2009, 10:15 AM~15037096
> *THATS WHAT IM SAYIN YOU KNOW I WAS JUS CHILLIN AND THIS ***** GOT SMART        AAAAAAAAAAAASSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSS!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
> uffin:  uffin:  uffin:  uffin:  uffin:  uffin:  uffin:
> *


HA HA THATS WUT HE DOES... THATS WHY HE'S CALLED 3-LIVES...  :biggrin:


----------



## theoso8 (Mar 11, 2008)

2 User(s) are reading this topic (0 Guests and 0 Anonymous Users)
2 Members: theoso8, ms_tx_legend214


----------



## elpayaso (May 29, 2008)

> _Originally posted by theoso8_@Sep 10 2009, 08:16 AM~15037109
> *HA HA THATS WUT HE DOES... THATS WHY HE'S CALLED 3-LIVES...   :biggrin:
> *


WELL NOW IS TOMMY 1/2 LIVE CUZ ALL 8.5 OTHER DIDNT HAVE COMEBACKS :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: 




I KNOW I SHOULD OF GONE TO COMPUTER SCHOOL


----------



## ms_tx_legend214 (Jun 8, 2008)

> _Originally posted by theoso8_@Sep 10 2009, 10:20 AM~15037132
> *2 User(s) are reading this topic (0 Guests and 0 Anonymous Users)
> 2 Members: theoso8, ms_tx_legend214
> 
> ...


----------



## theoso8 (Mar 11, 2008)

> _Originally posted by ms_tx_legend214_@Sep 10 2009, 10:26 AM~15037182
> *
> 
> 
> ...


BHAHAHAAHAH OWNED!!!!!!!


----------



## theoso8 (Mar 11, 2008)




----------



## 9-lives (Feb 28, 2006)

> _Originally posted by elpayaso_@Sep 10 2009, 08:15 AM~15037096
> *THATS WHAT IM SAYIN YOU KNOW I WAS JUS CHILLIN AND THIS ***** GOT SMART        AAAAAAAAAAAASSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSS!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
> uffin:  uffin:  uffin:  uffin:  uffin:  uffin:  uffin:
> *



WTF WEY !!! CAN'T WE ALL JUST GET ALONG !!!


----------



## spider 53 (Sep 12, 2006)

> _Originally posted by 9-lives_@Sep 10 2009, 08:38 AM~15037280
> *WTF WEY !!! CAN'T WE ALL JUST GET ALONG !!!
> *


oooooooooooooooooooo pobresito :biggrin:


----------



## SHOELACES (Nov 16, 2004)

> _Originally posted by 1bad-azz cadi_@Sep 10 2009, 08:32 AM~15036795
> *STRICTLY RIDAZ C.C. WILL BE THERE!!!!!!!!!!!! :yes:
> *


Hope to see you there Mike


----------



## Loco 61 (Aug 30, 2007)




----------



## STRICTLY MIKE (Feb 5, 2009)

> _Originally posted by SHOELACES_@Sep 10 2009, 08:45 AM~15037368
> *Hope to see you there Mike
> *


OH YOU'LL C US THERE JOHN


----------



## theoso8 (Mar 11, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Loco 61_@Sep 10 2009, 11:20 AM~15037688
> *
> *


SUP LOCO61!?!?!? YOU REPPIN THE ULC AT THIS SHOW SUNDAY??? ITS ABOUT TIME YOU PULL THAT 61 OUT HUH!?!?!?!

:0 :0 :0 :0 :0


----------



## 9-lives (Feb 28, 2006)

> _Originally posted by theoso8_@Sep 10 2009, 09:33 AM~15037828
> *SUP LOCO61!?!?!? YOU REPPIN THE ULC AT THIS SHOW SUNDAY??? ITS ABOUT TIME YOU PULL THAT 61 OUT HUH!?!?!?!
> 
> :0  :0  :0  :0  :0
> *



:0 :0 :0 :0 :0 :0 :0 :0 


CALL OUT !!! ORALE LOCO 61 ,NO TE RAJAS HOMIE !?!!?


----------



## 817Lowrider (Jul 15, 2006)

Will be there.


----------



## theoso8 (Mar 11, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Artistics.TX_@Sep 10 2009, 01:41 PM~15039034
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 :0 :0 :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: 



YOU GOT 1ST ROUND!!!!!!!!!! :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## 9-lives (Feb 28, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Artistics.TX+Sep 10 2009, 11:41 AM~15039034-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...




I APPROVE THIS MESSAGE !!! :biggrin:


----------



## 81.7.TX. (Apr 21, 2008)

Im gonna need directions!! :biggrin:


----------



## theoso8 (Mar 11, 2008)

> _Originally posted by 81.7.TX._@Sep 10 2009, 02:40 PM~15039587
> *Im gonna need directions!!  :biggrin:
> *


I WILL BE AT THE MEETING HOMIE ON FRIDAY... YOU GOT MY NUMBER TOO... :biggrin:


----------



## 81.7.TX. (Apr 21, 2008)

> _Originally posted by theoso8_@Sep 10 2009, 02:41 PM~15039602
> *I WILL BE AT THE MEETING HOMIE ON FRIDAY... YOU GOT MY NUMBER TOO... :biggrin:
> *


I was talking bout directions to who was buying the first round!! :biggrin:


----------



## theoso8 (Mar 11, 2008)

> _Originally posted by 81.7.TX._@Sep 10 2009, 02:42 PM~15039616
> *I was talking bout directions to who was buying the first round!!  :biggrin:
> *


THATS YOUR BROTHER!!!! IF HE SHOWS!!!!!! :dunno: :dunno: :biggrin: 

:roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## 9-lives (Feb 28, 2006)

> _Originally posted by 81.7.TX._@Sep 10 2009, 12:42 PM~15039616
> *I was talking bout directions to who was buying the first round!!  :biggrin:
> *



HAHAHA !!! I WAS ABOUT TO STARTING OUT ROAD DIRECTIONS ......

:roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## 817Lowrider (Jul 15, 2006)

> _Originally posted by theoso8_@Sep 10 2009, 02:44 PM~15039640
> *THATS YOUR BROTHER!!!! IF HE SHOWS!!!!!! :dunno:  :dunno:  :biggrin:
> 
> :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:
> *


Its gonna take a few beers for me to go. to Dallas :biggrin:


----------



## Juan_Gotti (Aug 28, 2006)

> _Originally posted by theoso8_@Sep 10 2009, 07:34 AM~15036807
> *ROLL ALL...................... i THINK YOU MENT ROLL CALL BRO!!  :biggrin:*


----------



## DownIIClown (Oct 3, 2007)

DOWN II CLOWN IS GONNA ROLL OUT THERE HOMIES :biggrin:


----------



## 92CADDY (Jan 18, 2009)

Were bringing Tempest out for the show...and i got a bike for you to 9-lives



:biggrin: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: 











[/quote]


----------



## SA ROLLERZ (Mar 21, 2007)

> Were bringing Tempest out for the show...and i got a bike for you to 9-lives
> :biggrin: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


[/quote]
you dallas boys got some crazy bike accesories


----------



## soc214 (Jul 27, 2007)

> Were bringing Tempest out for the show...and i got a bike for you to 9-lives
> :biggrin: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


[/quote]
damn 9-lives que onda!!!!!! evry ones gangin up on u homie!!! :biggrin: 

portate bien chavo!!!!!!...
:biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## irving customz1 (Oct 3, 2008)

> Were bringing Tempest out for the show...and i got a bike for you to 9-lives
> :biggrin: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


[/quote]
That bike accessory is not gona be big enough for 9 lives hes gona need a larger one.LoL :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## spider 53 (Sep 12, 2006)

That bike accessory is not gona be big enough for 9 lives hes gona need a larger one.LoL :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:
[/quote]
lol you funny than a mug


----------



## irving customz1 (Oct 3, 2008)

ttt :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## 9-lives (Feb 28, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Juan_Gotti_@Sep 10 2009, 03:20 PM~15041522
> *HAHAHA ................... ESTUPID !!!!! *


----------



## 9-lives (Feb 28, 2006)

> Were bringing Tempest out for the show...and i got a bike for you to 9-lives
> :biggrin: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


[/quote]


THATS WHAT YOU ASKED FOR CHRISTMAS WEY ....


THIS ***** HERE MUST BE FROM DAT HATTIN BITCH KLAN .....


----------



## SA ROLLERZ (Mar 21, 2007)

I GUESS YOUR MOM AND GRANDMA ARE FINISHED WITH IT HA ???
THATS WHAT THEY ASKED FOR CHRISTMAS WEY ....
THIS ***** HERE MUST BE FROM DAT HATTIN BITCH KLAN .....
[/quote]
he from the wego world tour championship klan


----------



## 9-lives (Feb 28, 2006)

BACK TO LOWRIDERS .... WEATHER LOOKS TO CLEAR UP BY SUNDAY HOMIES ..... FLAT SCREENS UP FOR THE NOONER DALLAS COWBOYS GAME !!! "ROLL CALL" !!


----------



## 9-lives (Feb 28, 2006)

> THATS WHAT YOU ASKED FOR CHRISTMAS WEY ....
> THIS ***** HERE MUST BE FROM DAT HATTIN BITCH KLAN .....


he from the wego world tour championship klan
[/quote]


HE'S HIDING BEHIND DA COMPUTER HOMIE ... 
TAKE THAT SHIT TO THEIR THREAD !! IF HE IS FROM WHERE YOU 
SAY HE'S FROM ....


----------



## SA ROLLERZ (Mar 21, 2007)

haha not with RO. from dallas tx


----------



## 9-lives (Feb 28, 2006)

> _Originally posted by SA ROLLERZ_@Sep 11 2009, 06:08 AM~15048373
> *haha not with RO. from dallas tx
> *


HAHAHA ...ORALE HOMIE ...THOUGHT THAT,THATS WHAT U MEANT .... 


CHANGING IT PORQUE DON'T WANT NO MISUNDERSTANDINGS ...


----------



## 9-lives (Feb 28, 2006)

SUP FUNKY TOWN !!! 817 TX


----------



## 81.7.TX. (Apr 21, 2008)

> _Originally posted by 9-lives_@Sep 11 2009, 08:11 AM~15048391
> *SUP FUNKY TOWN !!! 817 TX
> *


----------



## SA ROLLERZ (Mar 21, 2007)

SA ROLLERZ, Lil_Lowrdr_Niki


:biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## Lil_Lowrdr_Niki (Sep 6, 2005)

:0 :0 9-lives better watch it. Your not fuckin with them fakes homie, that's the real deal right there, you took a joke too seriously and you went to far... 

Don't fuck around and get your ass handed to you homie. 

Just letting you know before he does.


----------



## Lil_Lowrdr_Niki (Sep 6, 2005)

:wave: What's Up SA!! :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## SA ROLLERZ (Mar 21, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Lil_Lowrdr_Niki_@Sep 11 2009, 07:00 AM~15048645
> *:0  :0  9-lives better watch it. Your not fuckin with them fakes homie, that's the real deal right there, you took a joke too seriously and you went to far...
> 
> Don't fuck around and get your ass handed to you homie.
> ...


 :0 :cheesy: :0


----------



## 87luxcutlass (Aug 20, 2009)

> _Originally posted by Lil_Lowrdr_Niki_@Sep 11 2009, 08:00 AM~15048645
> *:0  :0  9-lives better watch it. Your not fuckin with them fakes homie, that's the real deal right there, you took a joke too seriously and you went to far...
> 
> Don't fuck around and get your ass handed to you homie.
> ...



got that right


----------



## 92CADDY (Jan 18, 2009)

> he from the wego world tour championship klan


HE'S HIDING BEHIND DA COMPUTER HOMIE ... 
TAKE THAT SHIT TO THEIR THREAD !! IF HE IS FROM WHERE YOU 
SAY HE'S FROM ....
[/quote]


It was a joke, but if you want to take it that far... you know who the fuck this is!

Ernest 214-664-5412 call me puto! And we can handle up.


----------



## 9-lives (Feb 28, 2006)

[/quote]
It was a joke, but if you want to take it that far... you know who the fuck this is!

Ernest 214-664-5412 call me puto! And we can handle up.
[/quote]


BITCH SEE WHAT U STARTED ... EVEN LIL NIKI WANTS TO JUMP ME WEY ...
CHECK IT,I SPOKE WITH ERNEST , I DIDN'T NO THAT 
WAS CAMARADA ERNEST ...ALOT OF M/F LIKE TO HIDE BEHIND DA
COMPUTER AND TALK SHIT .. SO NOBODY GET IT TWISTED ....
I EDITED IT ...... ERNEST,MY BAD HOMIE !!!


----------



## theoso8 (Mar 11, 2008)

:uh: :uh: :cheesy: :cheesy:


----------



## 9-lives (Feb 28, 2006)

FOR THA RECORD HOMIES ... DALLAS COWBOYS GAME STARTS AT NOON ........ MOVE IN TIME FROM 8-10 !!!! TRY TO MAKE IT ON TIME HOMIES ......


----------



## theoso8 (Mar 11, 2008)

HAPPY FRIDAY!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## 817Lowrider (Jul 15, 2006)

:roflmao:


----------



## theoso8 (Mar 11, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Artistics.TX_@Sep 11 2009, 12:43 PM~15050726
> *:roflmao:
> *


 :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## ZEUS DA GOD (Jun 5, 2008)

> _Originally posted by 9-lives_@Sep 11 2009, 09:42 AM~15050027
> *
> 
> 
> ...


Dang thats early.... lots a peeps gonna be late... :420: especially a sunday.... You turning anyone away for showing up after 10am???





-ZEUS DA GOD
SIMPLY STUNNIN
DALLAS TX


----------



## theoso8 (Mar 11, 2008)

> _Originally posted by ZEUS DA GOD_@Sep 11 2009, 02:48 PM~15052024
> *Dang thats early.... lots a peeps gonna be late...  :420: especially a sunday.... You turning anyone away for showing up after 10am???
> -ZEUS DA GOD
> SIMPLY STUNNIN
> ...


HELL NA, BUT WE WILL BE GIVING THE TROPHIES OUT AT 3... MOST PEEPS WILL BE THERE BEFORE THE GAME COMES ON THO... NAW BUT WE WON'T TURN ANYONE AWAY


----------



## ZEUS DA GOD (Jun 5, 2008)

Cool.....







-ZEUS DA GOD
SIMPLY STUNNIN
DALLAS TX


----------



## 9-lives (Feb 28, 2006)

JUST HOPE TO SEE TRUE SUPPORT HOMIES ....


----------



## ChuyVega78Monte (May 22, 2006)

It was a joke, but if you want to take it that far... you know who the fuck this is!

Ernest 214-664-5412 call me puto! And we can handle up.
[/quote]
BITCH SEE WHAT U STARTED ... EVEN LIL NIKI WANTS TO JUMP ME WEY ...
CHECK IT,I SPOKE WITH ERNEST , I DIDN'T NO THAT 
WAS CAMARADA ERNEST ...*ALOT OF M/F LIKE TO HIDE BEHIND DA
COMPUTER AND TALK SHIT* .. SO NOBODY GET IT TWISTED ....
I EDITED IT ...... ERNEST,MY BAD HOMIE !!!
[/quote]

<~~ :nono: :no: :no: not here homie, i talk shit to back it up!!! :biggrin: :biggrin: but you two guys shake hands and make up, thats the last thing we need.... drama...but really, 1LIVES.... that shit was funny ass helll :biggrin: :biggrin: dont get ass hurt..... but i think a bigger one is needed for u JOTO! :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: again, im fuken around so dont try to call me out with the peddal car vato :cheesy: :cheesy:


----------



## VENOM65 (Jun 28, 2005)

ALL YOU ****** NEED TO STOP POSTING DUMB SHIT ON HERE. IF PEOPLE WOULD'NT POST DUMB SHIT THEN PEOPLE WOULD'NT RESPOND BACK WITH DUMB SHIT. SO IF NO ONE WANTS TO GET THEIR FEELINGS HURT THEN DONT POST DUMB SHIT. JUST MY 2 CENTS AND IF ANYONE GOT OFFENDED THEN IM SORRY TO HEAR THAT. 


SEE YALL AT THE SHOW, SAL MATA DALLAS LOWRIDERS IV LIFE


----------



## D~LowLady~E (Jan 19, 2009)

HOPE THE SHOW IS AS ENJOYIN AS THIS THREAD....



LMAO!


:roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## miggy254 (Jan 30, 2008)

> _Originally posted by D~LowLady~E_@Sep 11 2009, 07:02 PM~15055247
> *HOPE THE SHOW IS AS ENJOYIN AS THIS THREAD....
> LMAO!
> :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:
> *


fuck it iam going :biggrin: :thumbsup:


----------



## SA ROLLERZ (Mar 21, 2007)

SA ROLLERZ, 92CADDY

please dont yell at me sir :biggrin:


----------



## 92CADDY (Jan 18, 2009)

> _Originally posted by SA ROLLERZ_@Sep 11 2009, 06:16 PM~15055360
> *SA ROLLERZ, 92CADDY
> 
> please dont yell at me sir  :biggrin:
> *



HAHAH....ILL TRY NOT TOO.....JUST DONT TALK ABOUT MY MAMA


----------



## $CHARLIE BOY$ (Nov 16, 2008)

UNIDOZ C.C WILL BE THERE


----------



## SA ROLLERZ (Mar 21, 2007)

> _Originally posted by 92CADDY_@Sep 11 2009, 06:18 PM~15055373
> *HAHAH....ILL TRY NOT TOO.....JUST DONT TALK ABOUT MY MAMA
> *


 :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## ChuyVega78Monte (May 22, 2006)

> _Originally posted by D~LowLady~E_@Sep 11 2009, 08:02 PM~15055247
> *HOPE THE SHOW IS AS ENJOYIN AS THIS THREAD....
> LMAO!
> :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:
> *


BWAHAHAHA!!!!!!!!!! ill see u at the show!


----------



## 81.7.TX. (Apr 21, 2008)

> _Originally posted by D~LowLady~E_@Sep 11 2009, 08:02 PM~15055247
> *HOPE THE SHOW IS AS ENJOYIN AS THIS THREAD....
> LMAO!
> :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:
> *


 :yes:


----------



## 9-lives (Feb 28, 2006)

the weather should clear up homies... we dont let no rain hold
us back que no......

ya foes aint banned,so hope to ya there too homie,just leave the bike
gift at homie 92caddy


----------



## 87luxcutlass (Aug 20, 2009)

> _Originally posted by VENOM65+Sep 11 2009, 06:22 PM~15054885-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## VENOM65 (Jun 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by 87luxcutlass_@Sep 12 2009, 07:04 AM~15058863
> *
> *



have u seen me type any dumb shit on here homie. i didnt think so.


----------



## ChuyVega78Monte (May 22, 2006)

tha fuck??? anyways.... show still on salvador?


----------



## VENOM65 (Jun 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by ChuyVega78Monte_@Sep 12 2009, 09:20 AM~15059407
> *tha fuck??? anyways.... show still on salvador?
> *



WHO THE FUCK IS SALVADOR PUTO, :biggrin: HELL YEA MAH NINJA


----------



## irving customz1 (Oct 3, 2008)

> _Originally posted by 87luxcutlass_@Sep 12 2009, 07:04 AM~15058863
> *
> *


 :0 :0 :0 :0 :0


----------



## ChuyVega78Monte (May 22, 2006)

> _Originally posted by VENOM65_@Sep 12 2009, 11:36 AM~15059483
> *WHO THE FUCK IS SALVADOR PUTO,  :biggrin: HELL YEA MAH NINJA
> *


 i got LEAN in my system homie....u know wassup!! PUTOS!!!!


----------



## project 79 (Sep 12, 2009)

CAN I GO TO YALLS SHOW N SHINE THE OTHER GUY IS THE ONE BANNED NOT ME


----------



## irving customz1 (Oct 3, 2008)

> _Originally posted by ChuyVega78Monte_@Sep 12 2009, 11:22 AM~15060180
> *i got LEAN in my system homie....u know wassup!! PUTOS!!!!
> *


Calm down killer we need venom at the marykay party thats comin up. :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## irving customz1 (Oct 3, 2008)

> _Originally posted by project 79_@Sep 12 2009, 11:24 AM~15060197
> *CAN I GO TO YALLS SHOW N SHINE THE OTHER GUY IS THE ONE BANNED NOT ME
> *


Yall r all banned fuckers. :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## project 79 (Sep 12, 2009)

> _Originally posted by irving customz1_@Sep 12 2009, 11:29 AM~15060228
> *Yall r all banned fuckers. :biggrin:  :biggrin:  :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> *


 :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## 87luxcutlass (Aug 20, 2009)

> _Originally posted by VENOM65+Sep 12 2009, 09:00 AM~15059037-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...



and i aint ur homie


----------



## SWEET*LIL*V (Mar 26, 2007)

> _Originally posted by project 79_@Sep 12 2009, 01:24 PM~15060197
> *CAN I GO TO YALLS SHOW N SHINE THE OTHER GUY IS THE ONE BANNED NOT ME
> *


_HELL NO! I KNOW WHO YOU ARE & YOU'RE BANNED TOO :uh: :biggrin: _


----------



## SWEET*LIL*V (Mar 26, 2007)

3 User(s) are reading this topic (0 Guests and 0 Anonymous Users)
3 Members: SWEET*LIL*V, og87cutty, People's Choice




:dunno:

:wave:


----------



## SWEET*LIL*V (Mar 26, 2007)

> _Originally posted by 87luxcutlass_@Sep 12 2009, 02:48 PM~15060671


 :tears:


----------



## SWEET*LIL*V (Mar 26, 2007)

_READY TO WATCH DA BOYS KICK ASS MANANA_


----------



## 9-lives (Feb 28, 2006)

rain or shine.... its goin down !!!!!


----------



## ChuyVega78Monte (May 22, 2006)

> _Originally posted by 87luxcutlass_@Sep 12 2009, 02:48 PM~15060671
> *but u did write this dumb shit
> and i aint ur homie
> *


who are you dawg??? and why u still wanna be bringing shit up *****??? get off of the shit ur on *****


----------



## Loco 61 (Aug 30, 2007)

> _Originally posted by 9-lives_@Sep 12 2009, 05:15 PM~15061447
> *rain or shine.... its goin down !!!!!
> *


----------



## 817Lowrider (Jul 15, 2006)




----------



## 9-lives (Feb 28, 2006)

DLRS AND SUBLIMINAL WILL HAVE TO RESCHEDULE HOMIES .... MOTHER NATURE TOOK THIS ONE....


THANKS TO THOSE WHO SHOWED SUPPORT FROM ULA AND ULC....


HEAD HIGH,RIDE LOW HOMIES


----------



## miggy254 (Jan 30, 2008)

> _Originally posted by 9-lives_@Sep 12 2009, 07:41 PM~15062446
> *DLRS AND SUBLIMINAL WILL HAVE TO RESCHEDULE HOMIES .... MOTHER NATURE TOOK THIS ONE....
> THANKS TO THOSE WHO SHOWED SUPPORT FROM ULA AND ULC....
> HEAD HIGH,RIDE LOW HOMIES
> *


shit man we flooded down here too  roads being closed, traffic backed up on i35 for miles cuz of the water.. it sucks i know we needed the rain pero chingaooo 


keep us updated on the new date wey


----------



## jvasquez (Apr 9, 2009)

> _Originally posted by 9-lives_@Sep 12 2009, 08:41 PM~15062446
> *DLRS AND SUBLIMINAL WILL HAVE TO RESCHEDULE HOMIES .... MOTHER NATURE TOOK THIS ONE....
> THANKS TO THOSE WHO SHOWED SUPPORT FROM ULA AND ULC....
> HEAD HIGH,RIDE LOW HOMIES
> *


 :rant: *NOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOO!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!*


Okay. :biggrin: 

I'll be waiting on the next one! :nicoderm:


----------



## 87luxcutlass (Aug 20, 2009)

> _Originally posted by ChuyVega78Monte_@Sep 12 2009, 04:40 PM~15061567
> *who are you dawg??? and why u still wanna be bringing shit up *****??? get off of the shit ur on *****
> *



im nobody n that shit is between me n vemon65 which you should stay out of


----------



## VENOM65 (Jun 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by 87luxcutlass_@Sep 12 2009, 12:48 PM~15060671
> *but u did write this dumb shit
> and i aint ur homie
> *




I'M GONNA TELL U LIKE THIS *****. I'M DONE WRITING ON THIS THREAD ABOUT DUMB SHIT IF U WANNA GET DOWN THEN LETS GET DOWN SINCE U KNOW WHO I AM, IF NOT THEN SHUT THE FUCK UP BITCH. I'M DONE TALKIN


----------



## 87luxcutlass (Aug 20, 2009)

> _Originally posted by VENOM65_@Sep 12 2009, 08:38 PM~15062845
> *I'M GONNA TELL U LIKE THIS *****. I'M DONE WRITING ON THIS THREAD ABOUT DUMB SHIT IF U WANNA GET DOWN THEN LETS GET DOWN SINCE U KNOW WHO I AM, IF NOT THEN SHUT THE FUCK UP BITCH. I'M DONE TALKIN
> *


yea sure like u even fight 1 on 1


----------



## King61 (Jun 2, 2008)

> _Originally posted by 92CADDY_@Sep 10 2009, 09:31 PM~15044235
> *Were bringing  Tempest out for the show...and i got a bike for you to 9-lives
> :biggrin:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:
> 
> ...


----------



## VENOM65 (Jun 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by King61!_@Sep 12 2009, 07:42 PM~15062868
> *
> 
> 
> ...





HA HA YOU A FOOL *****, WHATS THE DEAL HOMIE WHERE U BEEN.


----------



## King61 (Jun 2, 2008)

> _Originally posted by VENOM65_@Sep 12 2009, 09:43 PM~15062874
> *HA HA YOU A FOOL *****, WHATS THE DEAL HOMIE WHERE U BEEN.
> *


just been here in this shity ass town, how things been your way


----------



## VENOM65 (Jun 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by King61!_@Sep 12 2009, 07:46 PM~15062895
> *just been here in this shity ass town, how things been your way
> *




ITS BEEN ALRIGHT HOMIE, WORKIN ALL DAY AND SOMETIMES AT NITE HOMIE. JUST TRYING TAKE CARE OF THE FAM HOMIE.


----------



## King61 (Jun 2, 2008)

> _Originally posted by VENOM65_@Sep 12 2009, 09:48 PM~15062909
> *ITS BEEN ALRIGHT HOMIE, WORKIN ALL DAY AND SOMETIMES AT NITE HOMIE. JUST TRYING TAKE CARE OF THE FAM HOMIE.
> *


already, cant get no better than that, well unless you hit the lotto or something
tell my lil homie Pepper i said whats up


----------



## VENOM65 (Jun 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by King61!_@Sep 12 2009, 07:50 PM~15062922
> *already, cant get no better than that, well unless you hit the lotto or something
> tell my lil homie Pepper i said whats up
> *




WILL DO HOMIE, HES ABOUT TO START FOOTBALL U SHOULD COME TO ONE OF HIS GAMES HOMIE. HES ALWAYS ASKING ABOUT U


----------



## King61 (Jun 2, 2008)

> _Originally posted by VENOM65_@Sep 12 2009, 09:54 PM~15062953
> *WILL DO HOMIE, HES ABOUT TO START FOOTBALL U SHOULD COME TO ONE OF HIS GAMES HOMIE. HES ALWAYS ASKING ABOUT U
> *


just let me know when


----------



## thedukeofearl_72 (Feb 8, 2007)

is the show still gonna go on tommorow???


----------



## Homie Styln (Dec 4, 2003)

Forecast, Rain tomorrow all day...

Tomorrow (Sunday): Periods of rain with a few thunderstorms likely. High 73F. Winds NNE at 10 to 20 mph. Chance of rain 80%. Rainfall possibly over one inch. 
Tomorrow night (Sunday): Showers and thundershowers likely. Low 66F. Winds N at 10 to 15 mph. Chance of rain 60%.


----------



## 817Lowrider (Jul 15, 2006)

> _Originally posted by 9-lives_@Sep 12 2009, 08:41 PM~15062446
> *DLRS AND SUBLIMINAL WILL HAVE TO RESCHEDULE HOMIES .... MOTHER NATURE TOOK THIS ONE....
> THANKS TO THOSE WHO SHOWED SUPPORT FROM ULA AND ULC....
> HEAD HIGH,RIDE LOW HOMIES
> *


  next time


----------



## soc214 (Jul 27, 2007)

> It was a joke, but if you want to take it that far... you know who the fuck this is!
> 
> Ernest 214-664-5412 call me puto! And we can handle up.


BITCH SEE WHAT U STARTED ... EVEN LIL NIKI WANTS TO JUMP ME WEY ...
CHECK IT,I SPOKE WITH ERNEST , I DIDN'T NO THAT 
WAS CAMARADA ERNEST ...*shit was funny ass helll :biggrin: :biggrin: dont get ass hurt..... but i think a bigger one is needed for u JOTO! :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: again, im fuken around so dont try to call me out with the peddal car vato :cheesy: :cheesy:
[/quote]
:yes: :yes: :yes:*


----------



## project 79 (Sep 12, 2009)

:uh: :uh: :uh: ok


----------



## irving customz1 (Oct 3, 2008)

> _Originally posted by project 79_@Sep 13 2009, 01:51 AM~15064926
> *:uh:  :uh:  :uh: ok
> *


Whats up people :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## irving customz1 (Oct 3, 2008)

> _Originally posted by 87luxcutlass_@Sep 12 2009, 07:37 PM~15062838
> *im nobody n that shit is between me n vemon65 which you should stay out of
> *


 :0 :0 :0 :0


----------



## irving customz1 (Oct 3, 2008)

> _Originally posted by 87luxcutlass_@Sep 12 2009, 07:40 PM~15062854
> *yea sure like u even fight 1 on 1
> *


Be nice to each other.Dont be mean. :nono: :nono: :nono: :tears: :tears: :tears:


----------



## project 79 (Sep 12, 2009)

> _Originally posted by irving customz1_@Sep 13 2009, 02:28 AM~15064976
> *Be nice to each other.Dont be mean. :nono:  :nono:  :nono:  :tears:  :tears:  :tears:
> *


----------



## spider 53 (Sep 12, 2006)

(ERNIE)


----------



## ChuyVega78Monte (May 22, 2006)

> _Originally posted by 87luxcutlass_@Sep 12 2009, 09:37 PM~15062838
> *im nobody n that shit is between me n vemon65 which you should stay out of
> *


 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: 

i know ur nobody kuz ur hiding behind a screenname homie.... so ill go head and leave it at that, no use in keeping this shit going, but if ur ever wondering who i am...check my name and ask around....half of the people whos posted on this thread know me, so CHECK ME


----------



## ChuyVega78Monte (May 22, 2006)

> _Originally posted by 87luxcutlass_@Sep 12 2009, 09:40 PM~15062854
> *yea sure like u even fight 1 on 1
> *


 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :buttkick: :420:


----------



## miggy254 (Jan 30, 2008)

> _Originally posted by spider 53_@Sep 13 2009, 04:26 AM~15065030
> *(ERNIE)
> *


 :0 cant beat that


----------



## SWEET*LIL*V (Mar 26, 2007)

ChuyVega78Monte+Sep 13 2009 said:


> _HATED BY MANY, CONFRONTED BY NONE! _


----------



## Homie Styln (Dec 4, 2003)

Guess the is shows cancelled, and I had my panel truck on the trailer ready to go...


----------



## 87luxcutlass (Aug 20, 2009)

> _Originally posted by ChuyVega78Monte_@Sep 13 2009, 08:58 AM~15065462
> *:roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:
> 
> i know ur nobody kuz ur hiding behind a screenname homie.... so ill go head and leave it at that, no use in keeping this shit going, but if ur ever wondering who i am...check my name and ask around....half of the people whos posted on this thread know me, so CHECK ME
> *



yea nobody so quit sweating me. n word is u a broke down crackhead thats all in vemons ass


----------



## ChuyVega78Monte (May 22, 2006)

> _Originally posted by 87luxcutlass_@Sep 13 2009, 12:30 PM~15066312
> *yea nobody so quit sweating me.  n word is u a broke down crackhead thats all in vemons ass
> *


 hahah bitch ***** aint noone sweating u dawg.... :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: 
and your second little reply didint make NO KIND of sense.... :uh: :uh: :uh:


----------



## 214Tex (Sep 8, 2008)

Yo , sorry the day turned out like this. Our club was looking foward to hanging out today at the car show and having some lunch watching the cowboys game.


:dunno: :wave:


----------



## project 79 (Sep 12, 2009)

> _Originally posted by ChuyVega78Monte_@Sep 13 2009, 10:40 AM~15066357
> *hahah bitch ***** aint noone sweating u dawg....  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:
> and your second little reply didint make NO KIND of sense....  :uh:  :uh:  :uh:
> 
> ...


----------



## VENOM65 (Jun 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by King61!_@Sep 12 2009, 07:56 PM~15062979
> *just let me know when
> *




WILL DO HOMIE


----------



## 9-lives (Feb 28, 2006)

> _Originally posted by King61!_@Sep 12 2009, 07:42 PM~15062868
> *
> 
> 
> ...


u think that sht was funny,i thought it was some hattin ass ***** talkin crazy i posted some foul shit back and come to find out it was Ernest from A.P.
I didnt no lil niki went crazy on me....... how u been dawg,when u gonna thro da plaque on?


----------



## ChuyVega78Monte (May 22, 2006)

:roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: 1 lives was shittin bricks!!! hahahahahahaha


----------



## Lil_Lowrdr_Niki (Sep 6, 2005)

> _Originally posted by ChuyVega78Monte_@Sep 13 2009, 01:46 PM~15066769
> *:roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  1 lives was shittin bricks!!! hahahahahahaha
> *


 :biggrin:


----------



## 87luxcutlass (Aug 20, 2009)

> _Originally posted by ChuyVega78Monte_@Sep 13 2009, 11:40 AM~15066357
> *hahah bitch ***** aint noone sweating u dawg....  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:
> and your second little reply didint make NO KIND of sense....  :uh:  :uh:  :uh:
> 
> ...



i guess thats funny 2 a crackhead


----------



## ChuyVega78Monte (May 22, 2006)

> _Originally posted by 87luxcutlass_@Sep 13 2009, 03:20 PM~15067350
> *i guess thats funny 2 a crackhead
> *


i didint know ur momma was laughing, i guess so...ill take your word for it :thumbsup: how old are you son? because i seen your topics and it has *NO NEW DATE FOR THIS SHOW!?!?!?* 1 lives post it when u get the info homie :biggrin:


----------



## SA ROLLERZ (Mar 21, 2007)

SWEET*LIL*V[/i]@Sep 13 2009 said:


> _HATED BY MANY, CONFRONTED BY NONE! _
> [/b]


where did that come from?


----------



## D~LowLady~E (Jan 19, 2009)

> _Originally posted by King61!_@Sep 12 2009, 08:42 PM~15062868
> *
> 
> 
> ...





.......THATS TOO FUNNY KING.........

TURN YO HEAD AND YO SMILIES MISSING...


LMAO!


----------



## 87luxcutlass (Aug 20, 2009)

> _Originally posted by ChuyVega78Monte_@Sep 13 2009, 03:23 PM~15067742
> *i didint know ur momma was laughing, i guess so...ill take your word for it  :thumbsup:  how old are you son? because i seen your topics and it has NO NEW DATE FOR THIS SHOW!?!?!? 1 lives post it when u get the info homie :biggrin:
> *



dam u and 9lives have the same lame ass comebacks


----------



## SWEET*LIL*V (Mar 26, 2007)

> _Originally posted by SA ROLLERZ_@Sep 13 2009, 07:56 PM~15069067
> *where did that come from?
> *


_MYHOTCOMMENTS.COM_


----------



## irving customz1 (Oct 3, 2008)

> _Originally posted by SWEET*LIL*V_@Sep 13 2009, 09:00 PM~15071088
> *MYHOTCOMMENTS.COM
> 
> 
> ...


 :0 :0 :0


----------



## irving customz1 (Oct 3, 2008)

Be nice to each other. :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## SWEET*LIL*V (Mar 26, 2007)

> _Originally posted by irving customz1_@Sep 13 2009, 11:03 PM~15071149
> *:0  :0  :0
> *


  :wave:


----------



## irving customz1 (Oct 3, 2008)

> _Originally posted by SWEET*LIL*V_@Sep 13 2009, 09:09 PM~15071243
> *  :wave:
> *


 :wave: :wave: :wave:Were the hell were yal today,The show got Packed towards the end.U missed it. :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## 9-lives (Feb 28, 2006)

WE'RE GONNA CHECK ON THE UP COMING EVENTS TO RESCHEDULE ASAP DUE TO VEGAS SHOW AND OTHER UP COMING MONTHS EVENTS ...

KEEP A LOOK OUT HOMIES !!!


----------



## 9-lives (Feb 28, 2006)

*NEW DATE HOMIES .... FAR FROM THE 
ORIGINAL PERO WE HAD NO CHOICE.. WITH ALL THE OTHER 
EVENTS GOING ON,WE NEEDED NEXT AVAILABLE DATE .... 
MARK IT DOWN !!! *


----------



## spider 53 (Sep 12, 2006)

> _Originally posted by 9-lives_@Sep 14 2009, 11:52 AM~15076665
> *NEW DATE HOMIES .... FAR FROM THE
> ORIGINAL PERO WE HAD NO CHOICE.. WITH ALL THE OTHER
> EVENTS GOING ON,WE NEEDED NEXT AVAILABLE DATE ....
> ...


 :0 :0 :0 :0 new date :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## theoso8 (Mar 11, 2008)

> _Originally posted by spider 53_@Sep 14 2009, 03:23 PM~15077554
> *:0  :0  :0  :0 new date :biggrin:  :biggrin:  :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> *


MY BIRTHDAY IS THE DAY BEFORE...  :biggrin:


----------



## spider 53 (Sep 12, 2006)

> _Originally posted by theoso8_@Sep 14 2009, 01:29 PM~15077610
> *MY BIRTHDAY IS THE DAY BEFORE...   :biggrin:
> *


party :biggrin:


----------



## 9-lives (Feb 28, 2006)

> _Originally posted by theoso8_@Sep 14 2009, 01:29 PM~15077610
> *MY BIRTHDAY IS THE DAY BEFORE...   :biggrin:
> *



WELL LETS DO IT ON SATURDAY WEY !!?!?! WHAT U THINK ?


----------



## theoso8 (Mar 11, 2008)

> _Originally posted by 9-lives_@Sep 14 2009, 03:54 PM~15077814
> *WELL LETS DO IT ON SATURDAY WEY !!?!?! WHAT U THINK ?
> *


IT DON'T MATTER TO ME!!! IM GONNA BE FUKKED UP REGARDLESS... :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## project 79 (Sep 12, 2009)

is whatever saturday sunday it dont mater lets do it


----------



## irving customz1 (Oct 3, 2008)

> _Originally posted by project 79_@Sep 14 2009, 08:17 PM~15082234
> *is whatever saturday sunday it dont mater lets do it
> *


Ya what he said :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## theoso8 (Mar 11, 2008)

TTT!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## theoso8 (Mar 11, 2008)

> _Originally posted by theoso8_@Sep 14 2009, 09:17 PM~15081393
> *IT DON'T MATTER TO ME!!! IM GONNA BE FUKKED UP REGARDLESS... :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> *


 :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## theoso8 (Mar 11, 2008)

> _Originally posted by theoso8_@Sep 10 2009, 11:43 AM~15037926
> *
> 
> 
> ...


THIS SHOW IS RESCHEDULED FOR NOVEMBER THE 7TH... THAT IS A SATURDAY AND MY BIRTHDAY!!!!! :biggrin:  SO YOU KNOW WE ARE GONNA GET IT CRUNK!!!!!! NEW FLYER COMING SOON ...THERE WILL BE A AFTER PARTY - PLACE TO BE ANNOUNCED


----------



## irving customz1 (Oct 3, 2008)

> _Originally posted by theoso8_@Sep 16 2009, 10:03 AM~15097824
> *THIS SHOW IS RESCHEDULED FOR NOVEMBER THE 7TH... THAT IS A SATURDAY AND MY BIRTHDAY!!!!!  :biggrin:   SO YOU KNOW WE ARE GONNA GET IT CRUNK!!!!!! NEW FLYER COMING SOON ...THERE WILL BE A AFTER PARTY - PLACE TO BE ANNOUNCED
> *


 :0 :0 :0 Partyyyyy :barf: :barf: :barf: :barf: :barf: Thats what ur gona be doin at the end of the nite LoL :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## theoso8 (Mar 11, 2008)

> _Originally posted by irving customz1_@Sep 16 2009, 04:03 PM~15099970
> *:0  :0  :0 Partyyyyy :barf:  :barf:  :barf:  :barf:  :barf: Thats what ur gona be doin at the end of the nite LoL :biggrin:  :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> *


 :yes: :yes: :yes: YOU SAY THAT LIKE ITS A BAD THING!!! :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## irving customz1 (Oct 3, 2008)

> _Originally posted by theoso8_@Sep 16 2009, 02:04 PM~15099980
> *:yes:  :yes:  :yes: YOU SAY THAT LIKE ITS A BAD THING!!! :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> *


 :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## theoso8 (Mar 11, 2008)

ttt


----------



## irving customz1 (Oct 3, 2008)

> _Originally posted by theoso8_@Sep 17 2009, 02:28 PM~15109942
> *ttt
> *


TTT :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## theoso8 (Mar 11, 2008)

NEW FLYER COMING SOON... :biggrin:


----------



## 9-lives (Feb 28, 2006)

> _Originally posted by theoso8_@Sep 22 2009, 05:53 AM~15150634
> *NEW FLYER COMING SOON... :biggrin:
> *


 :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## project 79 (Sep 12, 2009)

:0  :biggrin: let's see the new flyer


----------



## 9-lives (Feb 28, 2006)

> _Originally posted by theoso8+Sep 22 2009, 05:53 AM~15150634-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...



IT SAYS, NEW FLIER "COMING SOON" .......



ESTUPIT !!!! :twak: :buttkick: :rofl: :rofl:


----------



## project 79 (Sep 12, 2009)

> _Originally posted by 9-lives_@Sep 22 2009, 09:14 AM~15151786
> *IT SAYS, NEW FLIER "COMING SOON" .......
> ESTUPIT !!!!  :twak:  :buttkick:  :rofl:  :rofl:
> *


oh my bad is it supost to say new flier estupid


----------



## DJ_Malachi_21 (Jul 23, 2009)

ttt


----------



## 9-lives (Feb 28, 2006)

> _Originally posted by project 79_@Sep 22 2009, 09:31 AM~15151912
> *oh my bad is it supost to say new flier estupid
> *



:werd: :werd: :loco: :loco: :rant: :rant: :rant:


----------



## theoso8 (Mar 11, 2008)

TTT 

We need EVERYONES support this day..


----------



## Loco 61 (Aug 30, 2007)

> _Originally posted by theoso8_@Sep 25 2009, 04:50 PM~15186424
> *TTT
> 
> We need EVERYONES support this day..
> *


----------



## theoso8 (Mar 11, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Loco 61_@Sep 25 2009, 04:55 PM~15186450
> *
> *


 :cheesy: :cheesy:


----------



## nicolewh85 (Sep 27, 2009)

http://www.trade9shoes.com/


----------



## theoso8 (Mar 11, 2008)




----------



## theoso8 (Mar 11, 2008)




----------



## 9-lives (Feb 28, 2006)

NEW DATE , NEW FLIER COMING SOON !!!


----------



## 9-lives (Feb 28, 2006)

> _Originally posted by 9-lives_@Sep 28 2009, 05:34 AM~15205166
> *NOV. 7th !!!
> NEW FLIER COMING OUT FOR THIS EVENT ....
> 
> ALSO PERFORMING IS "U-OPS ENT."   *


----------



## Loco 61 (Aug 30, 2007)

> _Originally posted by 9-lives_@Oct 13 2009, 07:49 AM~15340030
> *NOV. 7th !!!
> NEW FLIER COMING OUT FOR THIS EVENT ....
> 
> ...


 :0


----------



## 9-lives (Feb 28, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Loco 61_@Oct 14 2009, 08:54 AM~15352761
> *:0
> *


 :yes: :yes: :yes:


----------



## theoso8 (Mar 11, 2008)

:0 :0


----------



## irving customz1 (Oct 3, 2008)

> _Originally posted by 9-lives_@Oct 13 2009, 05:49 AM~15340030
> *NOV. 7th !!!
> NEW FLIER COMING OUT FOR THIS EVENT ....
> 
> ...


Who is U-ops Ent sir. :0 :0 :0 :0 :0


----------



## irving customz1 (Oct 3, 2008)

> _Originally posted by theoso8_@Sep 25 2009, 02:50 PM~15186424
> *TTT
> 
> We need EVERYONES support this day..
> *


R u sure,Its gona cost u!!!!!!!!!!!!LOL :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## project 79 (Sep 12, 2009)

> _Originally posted by irving customz1_@Oct 14 2009, 11:35 PM~15362942
> *R u sure,Its gona cost u!!!!!!!!!!!!LOL :biggrin:  :biggrin:  :biggrin:  :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> *


WHAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAATTTTTTTT?


----------



## irving customz1 (Oct 3, 2008)

> _Originally posted by project 79_@Oct 14 2009, 11:47 PM~15363025
> *WHAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAATTTTTTTT?
> *


Yepppp $$$$$%%%%%%%%%%%%LOL :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## 9-lives (Feb 28, 2006)

> _Originally posted by irving customz1_@Oct 14 2009, 09:28 PM~15361526
> *Who is U-ops Ent sir. :0  :0  :0  :0  :0
> *



COUSINS CREW HOMER ......... THEY'RE PRETTY GOOD ....


----------



## Loco 61 (Aug 30, 2007)

2 User(s) are reading this topic (0 Guests and 0 Anonymous Users)
2 Members: Loco 61, ms_tx_legend214


----------



## ms_tx_legend214 (Jun 8, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Loco 61_@Oct 15 2009, 10:08 AM~15364474
> *2 User(s) are reading this topic (0 Guests and 0 Anonymous Users)
> 2 Members: Loco 61, ms_tx_legend214
> 
> ...



sup loco! :biggrin:


----------



## miggy254 (Jan 30, 2008)

> _Originally posted by ms_tx_legend214_@Oct 15 2009, 09:10 AM~15364491
> *sup loco! :biggrin:
> *


 :uh: :uh:


----------



## SWEET*LIL*V (Mar 26, 2007)

> _Originally posted by theoso8_@Sep 25 2009, 04:50 PM~15186424
> *TTT
> 
> We need EVERYONES support this day..
> *


:thumbsup:


----------



## ms_tx_legend214 (Jun 8, 2008)

> _Originally posted by miggy254_@Oct 15 2009, 10:18 AM~15364564
> *:uh:  :uh:
> *



:0 

are you my L.I.L. stalker now? lol :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## miggy254 (Jan 30, 2008)

> _Originally posted by ms_tx_legend214_@Oct 15 2009, 09:22 AM~15364607
> *:0
> 
> are you my L.I.L. stalker now? lol  :roflmao:  :roflmao:
> *


 :uh: :uh: just an admirer lol and i came here to say whats up to 9 lives neway.. not my fault ur here too .. man i gotta get my ass to work now.. ttyl 


newayz q-vo 9 lives.. see u at the Torres show wey :wave: 


talk to u later Ms Legend :h5:


----------



## ms_tx_legend214 (Jun 8, 2008)

> _Originally posted by miggy254_@Oct 15 2009, 10:28 AM~15364650
> *:uh:  :uh:  just an admirer lol and i came here to say whats up to 9 lives neway.. not my fault ur here too .. man i gotta get my ass to work now.. ttyl
> newayz q-vo 9 lives.. see u at the Torres show wey  :wave:
> talk to u later Ms Legend  :h5:
> *



admirer?? :uh: hahahahaha :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: 

laterz homie :h5: :wave:


----------



## 9-lives (Feb 28, 2006)

> _Originally posted by miggy254_@Oct 15 2009, 08:28 AM~15364650
> *:uh:  :uh:  just an admirer lol and i came here to say whats up to 9 lives neway.. not my fault ur here too .. man i gotta get my ass to work now.. ttyl
> newayz q-vo 9 lives.. see u at the Torres show wey  :wave:
> talk to u later Ms Legend  :h5:
> *



YOU'VE GOT GHOST OF THE PAST,GHOST OF THE PRESENT AND GHOST OF THE FUTURE ....

MS LEGEND IS GHOST OF L.I.L. HOMIE .......



SUP WIT IT MIG,COMO SIGE LA COSA IN YOUR SIDE OF TOWN ?!!?


----------



## miggy254 (Jan 30, 2008)

> _Originally posted by ms_tx_legend214+Oct 15 2009, 09:36 AM~15364694-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


everything good just hittin up theses shows and something always fuckin up on my car.. we might be hittin up yalls party the night b4 the show.. i know i wanna go


----------



## ms_tx_legend214 (Jun 8, 2008)

> _Originally posted by miggy254_@Oct 15 2009, 05:34 PM~15368762
> *
> 
> 
> ...




:machinegun: :machinegun: :machinegun:


----------



## miggy254 (Jan 30, 2008)

> _Originally posted by ms_tx_legend214_@Oct 15 2009, 05:18 PM~15369264
> *:machinegun:  :machinegun:  :machinegun:
> *


 :0 :0 :0 

but whyyyyyy? wha i do? :biggrin:


----------



## ms_tx_legend214 (Jun 8, 2008)

> _Originally posted by miggy254_@Oct 15 2009, 06:30 PM~15369424
> *:0  :0  :0
> 
> but whyyyyyy? wha i do?  :biggrin:
> *



just cuz!!!


----------



## miggy254 (Jan 30, 2008)

> _Originally posted by ms_tx_legend214_@Oct 15 2009, 05:40 PM~15369539
> *just cuz!!!
> *


FINE  

be sure and drink 1 at Chilis for me :thumbsup:


----------



## FPEREZII (Jan 29, 2008)

:roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## irving customz1 (Oct 3, 2008)

TTT


----------



## theoso8 (Mar 11, 2008)

> _Originally posted by irving customz1_@Oct 16 2009, 02:22 AM~15374717
> *TTT
> *



WHO IS HOPPING???


----------



## irving customz1 (Oct 3, 2008)

> _Originally posted by theoso8_@Oct 16 2009, 08:51 PM~15383023
> *
> WHO IS HOPPING???
> *


x2


----------



## project 79 (Sep 12, 2009)

> _Originally posted by theoso8_@Oct 16 2009, 08:51 PM~15383023
> *
> WHO IS HOPPING???
> *


x3 :biggrin:


----------



## theoso8 (Mar 11, 2008)

> _Originally posted by project 79_@Oct 17 2009, 01:21 AM~15384439
> *x3  :biggrin:
> *


 :angry: :biggrin:


----------



## project 79 (Sep 12, 2009)

> _Originally posted by theoso8_@Oct 16 2009, 11:22 PM~15384440
> *:angry:  :biggrin:
> *


lol


----------



## irving customz1 (Oct 3, 2008)

TTT :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## theoso8 (Mar 11, 2008)

:biggrin: :0


----------



## 9-lives (Feb 28, 2006)




----------



## Loco 61 (Aug 30, 2007)

> _Originally posted by ms_tx_legend214_@Oct 15 2009, 10:10 AM~15364491
> *sup loco! :biggrin:
> *


Wuts Popin Isela?


----------



## theoso8 (Mar 11, 2008)

DONE BY ISELA... MUCHO THANK YOUS!!!


----------



## 9-lives (Feb 28, 2006)




----------



## ms_tx_legend214 (Jun 8, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Loco 61_@Oct 20 2009, 07:49 AM~15410732
> *Wuts Popin Isela?
> *



:angry: all late!


----------



## ms_tx_legend214 (Jun 8, 2008)

> _Originally posted by theoso8_@Oct 20 2009, 07:55 AM~15410753
> *
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## street kingz (Mar 4, 2009)

*STREET KINGZ, VIP PROMOTIONZ AND OFFICIAL SPONSOR AWARDS TO GO BRING YOU, HALLOWEEN BUMPS IN THE NIGHT COMMUNITY CAR/BIKE SHOW AND XMAS TOY DRIVE
Show Location at Awards to [email protected] 3160 Saturn rd Garland tx 75041
Proceeds and toys going toward helping family's and children for Xmas.
Calling all makes and models and all clubs, its time to shine and help the children.
Saturday Oct 24th Reg 1-5pm show 5-10pm
Spectators FREE, vehicles register only $10 and a toy.
Come enjoy our famous Haunted House, adult/child costume contest, pumpkin carving contest, 
best decorated Halloween vehicle, Games, food and DJ in the mix.
Bring the kids out to have fun in a safe place and let them show off them costumes and get candy.
Looking for great exposure for your business and help the children in the community, booths available.
If you want your club to get tagged as a sponsor and gain positive exposure, hit me up so you can email me your logo asap. [email protected] or [email protected] PASS the word THANX, Stay Blessed, Kowboy 214-957-7881 /B]



































*


----------



## 9-lives (Feb 28, 2006)

> _Originally posted by theoso8_@Oct 20 2009, 05:55 AM~15410753
> *
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## theoso8 (Mar 11, 2008)

>


----------



## theoso8 (Mar 11, 2008)

AFTER THE SHOW THE AFTER PARTY FOR MY BIRTHDAY WILL BE AT LA ZONA ROSA!!!!  :biggrin:  :biggrin:  :biggrin:


----------



## 9-lives (Feb 28, 2006)

_YOU PROBABLY GONNA BE FCKD UP B4 THE SHOW ENDS WEY !?!?  _


----------



## theoso8 (Mar 11, 2008)

> _Originally posted by 9-lives_@Oct 27 2009, 09:19 AM~15479437
> *YOU PROBABLY GONNA BE FCKD UP B4 THE SHOW ENDS WEY !?!?
> *


 :biggrin: :biggrin: YES I KNOW... WELL HOPE SO...  :cheesy:


----------



## lowriviera (May 18, 2009)

TTT


----------



## irving customz1 (Oct 3, 2008)

> _Originally posted by theoso8_@Oct 24 2009, 07:14 AM~15453068
> *AFTER THE SHOW THE AFTER PARTY FOR MY BIRTHDAY WILL BE AT LA ZONA ROSA!!!!   :biggrin:    :biggrin:    :biggrin:
> *


Whatttttt!!!!!!!!!! :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## theoso8 (Mar 11, 2008)

> _Originally posted by irving customz1_@Oct 28 2009, 01:42 AM~15489438
> *Whatttttt!!!!!!!!!! :biggrin:  :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> *


 :thumbsup:  :biggrin: :wow: :wow: :h5: IC CREW GOING????


----------



## 9-lives (Feb 28, 2006)

> _Originally posted by irving customz1_@Oct 27 2009, 11:42 PM~15489438
> *Whatttttt!!!!!!!!!! :biggrin:  :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> *



HELL NAW... SON UNA BOLA DE ... YOU KNOW WHAT !?!?! :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :0 :0 :0


----------



## theoso8 (Mar 11, 2008)

ONE MORE WEEK!!!!!! :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## project 79 (Sep 12, 2009)

> _Originally posted by theoso8_@Oct 28 2009, 12:40 PM~15493466
> *:thumbsup:    :biggrin:  :wow:  :wow:  :h5: IC CREW GOING????
> *


DALLAS LOWRIDERS GOING REPRESENTING IRVING CUSTOMZ :biggrin:


----------



## theoso8 (Mar 11, 2008)

:biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## 9-lives (Feb 28, 2006)

> _Originally posted by project 79_@Oct 30 2009, 07:11 PM~15518067
> *DALLAS LOWRIDERS GOING REPRESENTING IRVING CUSTOMZ :biggrin:
> *


fkn a rite homie !!!!


----------



## 9-lives (Feb 28, 2006)

> _Originally posted by theoso8_@Oct 20 2009, 05:55 AM~15410753
> *
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## ZEUS DA GOD (Jun 5, 2008)

See yall there.... 







-ZEUS DA GOD
SIMPLY STUNNIN
DALLAS TX


----------



## 9-lives (Feb 28, 2006)

> _Originally posted by ZEUS DA GOD_@Nov 2 2009, 07:09 AM~15535254
> *See yall there....
> -ZEUS DA GOD
> SIMPLY STUNNIN
> ...




thanx homie ... you still gonna need xtra time ... cut off is 10AM for set up....


----------



## ZEUS DA GOD (Jun 5, 2008)

I dont think so, will let ya know thou....






-ZEUS DA GOD
SIMPLY STUNNIN
DALLAS TX


----------



## 214Tex (Sep 8, 2008)

T T T

Bump bump bump 












G/D cc. 214/ 972/ 469


----------



## 9-lives (Feb 28, 2006)

> _Originally posted by 214Tex_@Nov 3 2009, 09:42 AM~15547990
> *T T T
> 
> Bump bump bump
> ...



1ST ROUND ON 214TEX !!! :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## theoso8 (Mar 11, 2008)

> _Originally posted by 9-lives_@Nov 3 2009, 11:50 AM~15548067
> *1ST ROUND ON 214TEX !!!  :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> *


 :biggrin: :biggrin: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## 9-lives (Feb 28, 2006)

WET T-SHIRT CONTEST BACK ON HOMIES ... LOCO61 AGAINST SHREK !!!


----------



## theoso8 (Mar 11, 2008)

> _Originally posted by 9-lives_@Nov 3 2009, 04:53 PM~15550925
> *WET T-SHIRT CONTEST BACK ON HOMIES ... LOCO61 AGAINST SHREK !!!
> *


WHY THE FAWK YOU WANNA RUIN MY BIRTHDAY FOR!?!?!?!?!

:barf: :barf: :barf: :barf:


----------



## 214Tex (Sep 8, 2008)

FREE party at 9-lives house this weekend !

free food 
free fun
free beer
free plaques for everyone 




























AAAAAUUUUUUHHHHHH JUST KIDDIN ! Sorry :biggrin: :biggrin: :roflmao:


----------



## SWEET*LIL*V (Mar 26, 2007)

> _Originally posted by 9-lives_@Nov 3 2009, 04:53 PM~15550925
> *WET T-SHIRT CONTEST BACK ON HOMIES ... LOCO61 AGAINST SHREK !!!
> *


_W.T.H...._
:roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## SWEET*LIL*V (Mar 26, 2007)

> _Originally posted by theoso8_@Nov 3 2009, 06:01 PM~15551612
> *WHY THE FAWK YOU WANNA RUIN MY BIRTHDAY FOR!?!?!?!?!
> 
> :barf:  :barf:  :barf:  :barf:
> *



:roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## SWEET*LIL*V (Mar 26, 2007)

_T T T_


----------



## theoso8 (Mar 11, 2008)

> _Originally posted by ZEUS DA GOD_@Nov 2 2009, 09:09 AM~15535254
> *See yall there....
> -ZEUS DA GOD
> SIMPLY STUNNIN
> ...


SUP ZEUS!?!?! SEE YOU THERE HOMIE!!! :biggrin:


----------



## Loco 61 (Aug 30, 2007)

> _Originally posted by 9-lives_@Nov 3 2009, 04:53 PM~15550925
> *WET T-SHIRT CONTEST BACK ON HOMIES ... 9Lives VS. SHREK !!!
> *


 Fixed :ugh:


----------



## project 79 (Sep 12, 2009)

> _Originally posted by 9-lives_@Nov 3 2009, 02:53 PM~15550925
> *WET T-SHIRT CONTEST BACK ON HOMIES ... LOCO61 AGAINST SHREK !!!
> *


hell no that means i'm not going then lol


----------



## regal_swaga (Jan 7, 2009)

UNLIMITED C.C. WILL BE THERE THIS WEEKEND


----------



## project 79 (Sep 12, 2009)

> _Originally posted by regal_swaga_@Nov 3 2009, 10:23 PM~15556008
> *UNLIMITED C.C. WILL BE THERE THIS WEEKEND
> *


are you sure is mama going to let you go :0 :biggrin: or you are taking her


----------



## regal_swaga (Jan 7, 2009)

> _Originally posted by project 79_@Nov 3 2009, 10:31 PM~15556114
> *are you sure is mama going to let you go  :0  :biggrin: or you are taking her
> *


BOTH... :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## project 79 (Sep 12, 2009)

> _Originally posted by regal_swaga_@Nov 3 2009, 10:34 PM~15556146
> *BOTH... :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> *


 :biggrin: :0


----------



## irving customz1 (Oct 3, 2008)

> _Originally posted by regal_swaga_@Nov 3 2009, 10:23 PM~15556008
> *UNLIMITED C.C. WILL BE THERE THIS WEEKEND
> *


I thought u were grounded sir :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## irving customz1 (Oct 3, 2008)

> _Originally posted by regal_swaga_@Nov 3 2009, 10:23 PM~15556008
> *UNLIMITED C.C. WILL BE THERE THIS WEEKEND
> *


I thought u were grounded sir :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## 9-lives (Feb 28, 2006)

> _Originally posted by project 79_@Nov 3 2009, 10:14 PM~15555888
> *hell no that means i'm not going then lol
> *



FOE YOU NO YOU WANNA GO ... YOU CAN GO AGAINST IC JOKER WEY !!!! 

NO HOLDS BARE ..... I MEAN BAR !!! :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## 9-lives (Feb 28, 2006)

> _Originally posted by project 79_@Nov 3 2009, 10:31 PM~15556114
> *are you sure is mama going to let you go  :0  :biggrin: or you are taking her
> *



YOU KNOW THE ANSWER TO THAT WEY ... YOU GET THE SAME TREATMENT !?!!? :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## 9-lives (Feb 28, 2006)

SUP "REGAL SWAGA" , PRECIATE THE SUPPORT HOMIE ......


----------



## regal_swaga (Jan 7, 2009)

> _Originally posted by irving customz1_@Nov 4 2009, 12:28 AM~15557351
> *I thought u were grounded sir :biggrin:  :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> *


NEVER. WELL MAYBE SOMETIMES YALL GOING TO BE THERE


----------



## 9-lives (Feb 28, 2006)

YO CITYBOY,U NO YA MORE THAN WELCOME TO SHOW ... :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## theoso8 (Mar 11, 2008)

> _Originally posted by 9-lives_@Nov 4 2009, 09:25 AM~15558221
> *YO CITYBOY,U NO YA MORE THAN WELCOME TO SHOW ... :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> *


 :yes: :yes: :yes: :yes: 

EVERYONE IS INVITED!!!!!!!!


----------



## 9-lives (Feb 28, 2006)

> _Originally posted by theoso8_@Nov 4 2009, 08:15 AM~15558483
> *:yes:  :yes:  :yes:  :yes:
> 
> EVERYONE IS INVITED!!!!!!!!
> *


DROP TOP ... YOU GOIN FOE ??


----------



## jvasquez (Apr 9, 2009)

> _Originally posted by theoso8_@Nov 4 2009, 10:15 AM~15558483
> *:yes:  :yes:  :yes:  :yes:
> 
> EVERYONE IS INVITED!!!!!!!!
> *


I'll be there.

Is it gonna be at Wal-Mart? :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: 

J/K


----------



## droptopt-bird (Apr 13, 2007)

> _Originally posted by 9-lives_@Nov 4 2009, 09:37 AM~15558643
> *DROP TOP ... YOU GOIN FOE ??
> *


oh yeah!!


----------



## 9-lives (Feb 28, 2006)

> _Originally posted by jvasquez_@Nov 4 2009, 08:57 AM~15558785
> *I'll be there.
> 
> Is it gonna be at Wal-Mart? :biggrin:  :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> ...



yeah, pick me up some socks and t's homie :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## jvasquez (Apr 9, 2009)

> _Originally posted by 9-lives_@Nov 4 2009, 11:06 AM~15558871
> *yeah, pick me up some socks and t's homie  :biggrin:  :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> *


Ay McDonald's tambien si quieres...pero Dollar menu no mas...Obama is taking all my fedia. :biggrin:


----------



## 9-lives (Feb 28, 2006)

HOP ANYONE ???? 


IC CREW PUTTIN IT DOWN


AT 3:30PM FOLLOWED BY AWARD CEREMONY


----------



## project 79 (Sep 12, 2009)

> _Originally posted by 9-lives_@Nov 4 2009, 07:17 AM~15558192
> *YOU KNOW THE ANSWER TO THAT WEY ... YOU GET THE SAME TREATMENT !?!!?  :biggrin:  :biggrin:  :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> *


shit taa loco but you seem to be the one like the dude from matrix neal or some shit like that :0 :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## 9-lives (Feb 28, 2006)

> _Originally posted by project 79_@Nov 4 2009, 09:25 AM~15559049
> *shit taa loco but you seem to be the one like the dude from matrix neal or some shit like that  :0  :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> *



No can do brotha man !! pero you know I can do some acting ... 



"I'M DA BOSS EN LA CASA" !!! :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## project 79 (Sep 12, 2009)

> _Originally posted by 9-lives_@Nov 4 2009, 09:27 AM~15559065
> *No can do brotha man !! pero you know I can do some acting ...
> "I'M DA BOSS EN LA CASA" !!!  :biggrin:  :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> *


si guey pero why is ahe wearing your jeans lol :biggrin: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## 9-lives (Feb 28, 2006)

_WE HOPE TO SEE ALL THIS LOWRIDERS AND MORE HOMIES .....    _


----------



## jvasquez (Apr 9, 2009)

> _Originally posted by 9-lives_@Nov 4 2009, 11:54 AM~15559361
> *WE HOPE TO SEE ALL THIS LOWRIDERS AND MORE HOMIES .....
> *


Are you ashamed of me? I said yo tambien con el Hulk...HAHA!!!


----------



## ms_tx_legend214 (Jun 8, 2008)

> _Originally posted by 9-lives_@Nov 4 2009, 11:54 AM~15559361
> *<span style=\'color:#ff1493\'>ESTILO!
> :twak: *


----------



## 9-lives (Feb 28, 2006)

> _Originally posted by ms_tx_legend214_@Nov 4 2009, 11:53 AM~15560470
> *:uh:  :uh:  :uh:
> 
> ESTILO!
> ...



:scrutinize: :scrutinize: :nicoderm: :nicoderm:


----------



## 9-lives (Feb 28, 2006)

> _Originally posted by ms_tx_legend214_@Nov 4 2009, 11:53 AM~15560470
> *:uh:  :uh:  :uh:
> 
> FIXED .....    </span>[/i]*


----------



## irving customz1 (Oct 3, 2008)

It should be a good one :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## 9-lives (Feb 28, 2006)

> _Originally posted by irving customz1_@Nov 4 2009, 12:31 PM~15560810
> *It should be a good one  :thumbsup:  :thumbsup:  :thumbsup:
> *


 :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :yes: :yes: :yes:


----------



## ms_tx_legend214 (Jun 8, 2008)

> _Originally posted by 9-lives_@Nov 4 2009, 02:00 PM~15560530
> *FIXED .....
> *


----------



## theoso8 (Mar 11, 2008)

> _Originally posted by irving customz1_@Nov 4 2009, 02:31 PM~15560810
> *It should be a good one  :thumbsup:  :thumbsup:  :thumbsup:
> *


ARE YOU GONNA BRING YOUR CAR SIR!?!?!?!?! :cheesy: :0 :cheesy: :0 :cheesy: :0


----------



## theoso8 (Mar 11, 2008)

> _Originally posted by 9-lives_@Nov 4 2009, 02:00 PM~15560530
> *<span style='color:black'> I MISSED MY HOMIE!!!!!*


----------



## ms_tx_legend214 (Jun 8, 2008)

> _Originally posted by theoso8_@Nov 4 2009, 04:40 PM~15561895
> * I MISSED MY HOMIE!!!!!
> *



:uh: :uh: :uh: 



:machinegun: :machinegun: :machinegun: :machinegun:


----------



## DownIIClown (Oct 3, 2007)

DOWN II CLOWN GONA BE THERE FO SHO :biggrin:


----------



## theoso8 (Mar 11, 2008)

> _Originally posted by DownIIClown_@Nov 4 2009, 06:29 PM~15562826
> * DOWN II CLOWN GONA BE THERE FO SHO :biggrin:
> *


THANX FOR THA SUPPORT BIG HOMIE!!!!!!! SEE YOU THERE!!!!


----------



## jvasquez (Apr 9, 2009)

> _Originally posted by jvasquez_@Nov 4 2009, 12:11 PM~15559515
> *Are you ashamed of me? I said yo tambien con el Hulk...HAHA!!!
> 
> 
> ...



I'll take that as a yes...but it's ok... :tears: ...I'll still be there to support my homie 9-lives, even though no me quieres. :biggrin:


----------



## theoso8 (Mar 11, 2008)

> _Originally posted by jvasquez_@Nov 4 2009, 06:58 PM~15563119
> *I'll take that as a yes...but it's ok... :tears: ...I'll still be there to support my homie 9-lives, even though no me quieres. :biggrin:
> *


HEY HOMIE!!! DONT TELL TOO MANY PAOPLE THATS UR HOMIE!!! :biggrin: 

THANKS FOR THE SUPPORT!!! SEE YOU THERE!!


----------



## jvasquez (Apr 9, 2009)

> _Originally posted by theoso8_@Nov 4 2009, 07:07 PM~15563191
> *HEY HOMIE!!! DONT TELL TOO MANY PAOPLE THATS UR HOMIE!!!  :biggrin:
> 
> THANKS FOR THE SUPPORT!!! SEE YOU THERE!!
> *


 :0 :0 


Since he didn't respond he might not be much longer... :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## 9-lives (Feb 28, 2006)

> _Originally posted by theoso8_@Nov 4 2009, 05:07 PM~15563191
> *HEY HOMIE!!! DONT TELL TOO MANY PAOPLE THATS UR HOMIE!!!  :biggrin:
> 
> THANKS FOR THE SUPPORT!!! SEE YOU THERE!!
> *


 :angry: :angry:  :biggrin:


----------



## 9-lives (Feb 28, 2006)

> _Originally posted by DownIIClown_@Nov 4 2009, 04:29 PM~15562826
> * DOWN II CLOWN GONA BE THERE FO SHO :biggrin:
> *


already homie .. mucho gracias .. first round on oso


----------



## theoso8 (Mar 11, 2008)

> _Originally posted by 9-lives_@Nov 4 2009, 09:21 PM~15564730
> *already homie .. mucho gracias ..  first round on oso
> *


 :angry: :angry: ITS MY BIRFDAY BISH!!!!!! :angry: :angry:


----------



## irving customz1 (Oct 3, 2008)

> _Originally posted by theoso8_@Nov 4 2009, 02:32 PM~15561824
> *ARE YOU GONNA BRING YOUR CAR SIR!?!?!?!?! :cheesy:  :0  :cheesy:  :0  :cheesy:  :0
> *


Hell ya sir im bringin two of my best Hotwheels,I cant compete in the pedal car class cause fuck_n 9 lives has it on lock wit his pedal car. :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## project 79 (Sep 12, 2009)

> _Originally posted by irving customz1_@Nov 4 2009, 11:47 PM~15567409
> *Hell ya sir im bringin two of my best Hotwheels,I cant compete in the pedal car class cause fuck_n 9 lives has it on lock wit his pedal car. :biggrin:  :biggrin:  :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> *


 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :0 :0 :yes: :yes: :yes:


----------



## 9-lives (Feb 28, 2006)

> _Originally posted by irving customz1_@Nov 4 2009, 11:47 PM~15567409
> *Hell ya sir im bringin two of my best Hotwheels,I cant compete in the pedal car class cause fuck_n 9 lives has it on lock wit his pedal car. :biggrin:  :biggrin:  :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> *


YEAH, BACK THE FUCK OFF :guns: :guns: :guns: 



I GOT THIS ... DALLAS LOWRIDERS PEDAL CLUB :h5: :h5: :h5:


----------



## theoso8 (Mar 11, 2008)

> _Originally posted by irving customz1_@Nov 5 2009, 01:47 AM~15567409
> *Hell ya sir im bringin two of my best Hotwheels,I cant compete in the pedal car class cause fuck_n 9 lives has it on lock wit his pedal car. :biggrin:  :biggrin:  :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> *


 :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## 9-lives (Feb 28, 2006)

GREAT WEATHER FOR THE SHO-N-SHINE HOMIES ....


----------



## theoso8 (Mar 11, 2008)

> _Originally posted by 9-lives_@Nov 5 2009, 03:16 PM~15572148
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 :biggrin:


----------



## theoso8 (Mar 11, 2008)

SO WHO'S HOPPING?? JUST IC??? WITH ALL THE SHIT TALKIN ON OTHER THREADS HOPE SOME OTHER PEOPLE SHOW UP TO HOP!!!! WHERE'S THE KING OF THE STREETS PLAQUE??? THEY DONT HOP FOR THAT ANYMORE??? WHAT DID ERNEST MAKE IT FOR???


----------



## project 79 (Sep 12, 2009)

> _Originally posted by theoso8_@Nov 5 2009, 02:58 PM~15573277
> *SO WHO'S HOPPING?? JUST IC??? WITH ALL THE SHIT TALKIN ON OTHER THREADS HOPE SOME OTHER PEOPLE SHOW UP TO HOP!!!! WHERE'S THE KING OF THE STREETS PLAQUE??? THEY DONT HOP FOR THAT ANYMORE??? WHAT DID ERNEST MAKE IT FOR???
> *


that plaque dont mean nothing no more cause the guys that got it rigth now will not give it up so why even go for it if you know you not going to get it but the title belongs to SWITCHMAN JR even if the other party dont like it. :0


----------



## irving customz1 (Oct 3, 2008)

> _Originally posted by theoso8_@Nov 5 2009, 02:58 PM~15573277
> *SO WHO'S HOPPING?? JUST IC??? WITH ALL THE SHIT TALKIN ON OTHER THREADS HOPE SOME OTHER PEOPLE SHOW UP TO HOP!!!! WHERE'S THE KING OF THE STREETS PLAQUE??? THEY DONT HOP FOR THAT ANYMORE??? WHAT DID ERNEST MAKE IT FOR???
> *


Yep just IC :tears: :tears: :tears: :tears: :tears: :tears:


----------



## 9-lives (Feb 28, 2006)

> _Originally posted by project 79_@Nov 5 2009, 11:11 PM~15578798
> *that plaque dont mean nothing no more cause the guys that got it rigth now will not give it up so why even go for it if you know you not going to get it but the title belongs to SWITCHMAN JR even if the other party dont like it. :0
> *


[/color][/font]     
_*IS THAT A CALL OUT C-SIR ?!?! 
LOOK JUST SET YOUR ALARM CLOCK WEY ... YA MOFOS ARE ALWAYS LATE !! AND WEAR SOMETHING NICE ... FASHION PATROL OUT TOMORROW WEY :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:*_


----------



## droptopt-bird (Apr 13, 2007)

> _Originally posted by 9-lives_@Nov 6 2009, 07:40 AM~15580279
> *[/color][/font]
> IS THAT A CALL OUT C-SIR ?!?!
> LOOK JUST SET YOUR ALARM CLOCK WEY ... YA MOFOS ARE ALWAYS LATE !! AND WEAR SOMETHING NICE ... FASHION PATROL OUT TOMORROW WEY  :biggrin:  :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> *


 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## 9-lives (Feb 28, 2006)

BUENA VISTA RESTUARANT 
1804 FT. WORTH AVE.
DALLAS,TX 75211


----------



## DJ_Malachi_21 (Jul 23, 2009)




----------



## 214Tex (Sep 8, 2008)

What's up Peeps TGIF :biggrin:


----------



## 9-lives (Feb 28, 2006)

> _Originally posted by 214Tex_@Nov 6 2009, 08:53 AM~15581081
> *What's up Peeps TGIF  :biggrin:
> *



YA SABES QUE SI !!! YA READY PARA MANANA OR WHAT ?


----------



## 214Tex (Sep 8, 2008)

Yes sir . :biggrin:


----------



## project 79 (Sep 12, 2009)

> _Originally posted by 9-lives_@Nov 6 2009, 09:09 AM~15581237
> *YA SABES QUE SI !!! YA READY PARA MANANA OR WHAT ?
> *


NO IT'S ARE YOU READY WITH THE PEDAL CAR :0 IF NO SHOW GET A PUNCH ON THE FACE WE'LL SEE WHO IS A REAL DOWN MEMBER


----------



## 9-lives (Feb 28, 2006)

> _Originally posted by project 79_@Nov 6 2009, 10:55 AM~15582360
> *NO IT'S ARE YOU READY WITH THE PEDAL CAR  :0 IF NO SHOW GET A PUNCH ON THE FACE WE'LL SEE WHO IS A REAL DOWN MEMBER
> *



A LA MADRE !!! U CALLED ME OUT FOE ???? 



PERO YOU WON'T TALK LIKE THAT TO THE "KING OF STREETS" WILL WEY !! :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## theoso8 (Mar 11, 2008)

> _Originally posted by 9-lives_@Nov 6 2009, 01:48 PM~15582928
> *A LA MADRE !!! U CALLED ME OUT FOE ????
> PERO YOU WON'T TALK LIKE THAT TO THE "KING OF STREETS" WILL WEY !!  :biggrin:  :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> *


 :0 :0 :0


----------



## 9-lives (Feb 28, 2006)

[/color][/font]TTT[/b][/i][/size][/font]


----------



## DAT_NIGGA_DANKIE (Apr 23, 2009)

> _Originally posted by droptopt-bird_@Nov 6 2009, 06:57 AM~15580352
> *:roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:
> *


***** WHATS SO FUNNY??? WOOOOOOOO!!!!! DAT ***** DANKIE COME THROUGH HIGH SIDIN ON YOU ****** !!!! WOOOOO!!!!


----------



## 214Tex (Sep 8, 2008)

uffin: 
Knock Knock ! :biggrin: 
Whos there :0 
WOOOOO !
WOOOOO Who ? :dunno: 
DAT ***** DANKIE :roflmao: :biggrin:


----------



## 9-lives (Feb 28, 2006)

> _Originally posted by DAT_NIGGA_DANKIE_@Nov 6 2009, 01:47 PM~15584044
> ****** WHATS SO FUNNY???  WOOOOOOOO!!!!!  DAT ***** DANKIE COME THROUGH HIGH SIDIN ON YOU ****** !!!! WOOOOO!!!!
> *



DANKIE , YOU WATCH TO MUCH TV WEY ... GO WORK ON YOUR CARS HOMIE ..... :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## 817Lowrider (Jul 15, 2006)

Unfortunately I will not be attending this show contrary to my previous post. I feel real bad because I have not been able to go to one show that the d-town boys have invited me to. I apologize and will make an attempt to go to another.


----------



## DAT_NIGGA_DANKIE (Apr 23, 2009)

> _Originally posted by 9-lives_@Nov 6 2009, 03:49 PM~15585193
> *DANKIE , YOU WATCH TO MUCH TV WEY ... GO WORK ON YOUR CARS HOMIE .....  :biggrin:  :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> *


WOOOOOOO!!!!!! ***** WHAT YOU KNOW ABOUT CARS!!! YOU ROLLIN AROUND DTOWN LOOKIN LIKE BABY HUEY IN A POWERWHEELS!!! WOOOOOOO!!!


----------



## DAT_NIGGA_DANKIE (Apr 23, 2009)

> _Originally posted by 214Tex_@Nov 6 2009, 03:10 PM~15584855
> *uffin:
> Knock Knock ! :biggrin:
> Whos there  :0
> ...


CAN YOU DIG IT !!!!!! WOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOO!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## theoso8 (Mar 11, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Artistics.TX_@Nov 6 2009, 05:54 PM~15585228
> *Unfortunately I will not be attending this show contrary to my previous post. I feel real bad because I have not been able to go to one show that the d-town boys have invited me to. I apologize and will make an attempt to go to another.
> *


ITS TODAY WEY!!!! WE ON THE WAY!!!!


----------



## sixty7imp (Oct 23, 2007)

Sup OSO! Hey wey is there something today out there in the Cliff? I saw in one post they say the 7th and in another one on the 8th? PM Homie with some details.


----------



## jvasquez (Apr 9, 2009)

*On my way....PM sent to sixty7imp.*


----------



## irving customz1 (Oct 3, 2008)

TTT


----------



## jvasquez (Apr 9, 2009)




----------



## KINGPIN ENT (Sep 4, 2009)




----------



## KINGPIN ENT (Sep 4, 2009)




----------



## KINGPIN ENT (Sep 4, 2009)




----------



## KINGPIN ENT (Sep 4, 2009)




----------



## KINGPIN ENT (Sep 4, 2009)




----------



## KINGPIN ENT (Sep 4, 2009)




----------



## jvasquez (Apr 9, 2009)

Nice Pics


----------



## KINGPIN ENT (Sep 4, 2009)




----------



## project 79 (Sep 12, 2009)

nice pics


----------



## project 79 (Sep 12, 2009)

good show today guys :biggrin:


----------



## project 79 (Sep 12, 2009)

and thanks to orejas for getting me drunk :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## SWEET*LIL*V (Mar 26, 2007)

> _Originally posted by jvasquez_@Nov 8 2009, 12:49 AM~15595486
> *
> 
> 
> ...


_THE BIG I~C & DALLAS LOWRIDERS C.C. PUTTIN IT DOWN  :thumbsup:_


----------



## 214Tex (Sep 8, 2008)

Great day for a carshow, good turnout too. The fajitas were good and the nachos too. All in all :thumbsup: 

Ghetto Dreams cc


----------



## 88mazda (Oct 21, 2008)

what up man :wave: :wave:


----------



## project 79 (Sep 12, 2009)

> _Originally posted by 88mazda_@Nov 8 2009, 07:36 PM~15601597
> *what up man :wave:  :wave:
> *


sup fool :biggrin:


----------



## 9-lives (Feb 28, 2006)

LOTS OF PEOPLE TO THANK...

OAK CLIFF C.C.

KINGZ C.C.

BLVD. ACES

JOKERZ C.C.

SIMPLY STUNNIN

MELLOW KINGS

TECHNIQUES C.C.

DOWN 2 CLOWN

UNLIMITED C.C.

LOW LOWS

GHETTO DREAMS

UNIQUE CARS


ALSO:
PRINCIPALES
UNIDOS C.C
ROLLERZ ONLY 
SOLO RIDERS

FOR SHOWING SUPPORT

GRACIAS TO THE BIG I.C. CREW
FOR THE HOP EXHIBITION
THANK YOU SIRS

WE APOLOGIES IF WE MISS ANYONE 



more pictures will be posted later


----------



## project 79 (Sep 12, 2009)

> _Originally posted by 9-lives_@Nov 8 2009, 09:39 PM~15602911
> *LOTS OF PEOPLE TO THANK...
> 
> OAK CLIFF C.C.
> ...


 :scrutinize: :scrutinize: :scrutinize: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## project 79 (Sep 12, 2009)

WHAT ABOUT SUBLIMINAL AND DALLAS LOWRIDERS :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## regal_swaga (Jan 7, 2009)

> _Originally posted by 9-lives_@Nov 8 2009, 09:39 PM~15602911
> *LOTS OF PEOPLE TO THANK...
> 
> OAK CLIFF C.C.
> ...


YOU CAN ALWAYS COUNT ON US FOR SUPPORT BIG HOMIE...HAD A GREAT TIME...


----------



## project 79 (Sep 12, 2009)

> _Originally posted by regal_swaga_@Nov 8 2009, 10:01 PM~15603161
> *YOU CAN ALWAYS COUNT ON US FOR SUPPORT BIG HOMIE...HAD A GREAT TIME...
> *


TE FALTO UN KISS :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## regal_swaga (Jan 7, 2009)

> _Originally posted by project 79_@Nov 8 2009, 10:02 PM~15603179
> *TE FALTO UN KISS  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:
> *


POS DASELO ..


----------



## regal_swaga (Jan 7, 2009)

> _Originally posted by project 79_@Nov 8 2009, 10:02 PM~15603179
> *TE FALTO UN KISS  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:
> *


POS DASELO ..


----------



## regal_swaga (Jan 7, 2009)

> _Originally posted by project 79_@Nov 8 2009, 10:02 PM~15603179
> *TE FALTO UN KISS  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:
> *


POS DASELO...


----------



## project 79 (Sep 12, 2009)

> _Originally posted by regal_swaga_@Nov 8 2009, 10:05 PM~15603229
> *POS DASELO...
> *


MMMMMMMMMMMAAAAAAAAAAAAAASSSSSSSSSSSS PPPPPPPPPPPPUUUUUUUUTTTTTTTTTTTOOOOOOOOOO :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## regal_swaga (Jan 7, 2009)

MY BAD COMP..TRIPPEN


----------



## regal_swaga (Jan 7, 2009)

WHERE THE PICS AT 9-VIDAS


----------



## project 79 (Sep 12, 2009)

> _Originally posted by regal_swaga_@Nov 8 2009, 10:07 PM~15603258
> *WHERE THE PICS AT 9-VIDAS
> *


HE SAID LATER GUEY


----------



## regal_swaga (Jan 7, 2009)

WHERE YALL WATCH THE GAME AT PROJECT


----------



## regal_swaga (Jan 7, 2009)

> _Originally posted by project 79_@Nov 8 2009, 10:08 PM~15603267
> *HE SAID LATER GUEY
> *


MAN YOU KNOW MOMMA PUT ME ON A TIME LIMIT JUST LIKE THEY DO AT THE LIBARY


----------



## project 79 (Sep 12, 2009)

> _Originally posted by regal_swaga_@Nov 8 2009, 10:10 PM~15603298
> *MAN YOU KNOW MOMMA PUT ME ON A TIME LIMIT JUST LIKE THEY DO AT THE LIBARY
> *


DAMMMMMM


----------



## project 79 (Sep 12, 2009)

> _Originally posted by regal_swaga_@Nov 8 2009, 10:08 PM~15603274
> *WHERE YALL WATCH THE GAME AT PROJECT
> *


DIDNT GET TO SEE IT CAUSE I WAS CLEANING THE YARD THE LEAVES WERE EVERYWERE :angry:


----------



## regal_swaga (Jan 7, 2009)

> _Originally posted by project 79_@Nov 8 2009, 10:11 PM~15603316
> *DAMMMMMM
> *


YEAH SO MAYBE WHEN SHE GOES TO SLEEP I CAN GET BACK ON...LOL


----------



## regal_swaga (Jan 7, 2009)

> _Originally posted by project 79_@Nov 8 2009, 10:12 PM~15603332
> *DIDNT GET TO SEE IT CAUSE I WAS CLEANING THE YARD THE LEAFS WERE EVERYWERE :angry:
> *


NO WONDER MY CAR WAS FULL OF LEAVES WHEN IT WAS OVER THERE


----------



## project 79 (Sep 12, 2009)

> _Originally posted by regal_swaga_@Nov 8 2009, 10:13 PM~15603351
> *NO WONDER MY CAR WAS FULL OF LEAVES WHEN IT WAS OVER THERE
> *


WHY YOU CRYING IT WAS ONLY A CUPPLE YOU SHOULD SEE MINE I LEFT THE T-TOPS AT THE SHOP SO NOW I REALLY GOT TO CLEAN IT :angry:


----------



## regal_swaga (Jan 7, 2009)

> _Originally posted by project 79_@Nov 8 2009, 10:15 PM~15603363
> *WHY YOU CRYING IT WAS ONLY A CUPPLE YOU SHOULD SEE MINE I LEFT THE T-TOPS AT THE SHOP SO NOW I REALLY GOT TO CLEAN IT :angry:
> *


NOMBRE BUT AS LONG THE PLAQUE FOR BEST HOPPER DOESNT GET DIRTY CAUSE THATS SPECIAL


----------



## project 79 (Sep 12, 2009)

> _Originally posted by regal_swaga_@Nov 8 2009, 10:18 PM~15603409
> *NOMBRE BUT AS LONG THE PLAQUE FOR BEST HOPPER DOESNT GET DIRTY CAUSE THATS SPECIAL
> *


 :0 :0 :0 :0 :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## regal_swaga (Jan 7, 2009)

> _Originally posted by project 79_@Nov 8 2009, 10:20 PM~15603428
> *:0  :0  :0  :0  :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> *


OH YEAH.


----------



## project 79 (Sep 12, 2009)

> _Originally posted by regal_swaga_@Nov 8 2009, 10:21 PM~15603442
> *OH YEAH.
> *


 :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## 9-lives (Feb 28, 2006)

> _Originally posted by regal_swaga_@Nov 8 2009, 10:12 PM~15603334
> *YEAH SO MAYBE WHEN SHE GOES TO SLEEP I CAN GET BACK ON...LOL
> *



DAMN IT HOMIE ... YOU MIGHT STILL HAVE THE REGAL PERO SOUNDS LIKE YOU'RE LOSING THE SWAGA ...LMAO !!!! :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## theoso8 (Mar 11, 2008)

> _Originally posted by 9-lives_@Nov 9 2009, 10:51 AM~15606119
> *DAMN IT HOMIE ... YOU MIGHT STILL HAVE THE REGAL PERO SOUNDS LIKE YOU'RE LOSING THE SWAGA ...LMAO !!!!  :biggrin:  :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> *


WHERE'S THE PICS YOU TOOK!?!


----------



## 9-lives (Feb 28, 2006)

> _Originally posted by theoso8_@Nov 9 2009, 09:24 AM~15606371
> *WHERE'S THE PICS YOU TOOK!?!
> *



my computer is actin up foe .... why u wanna no for wey , you showed up late .... :0 :0 :0 :0 :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## 9-lives (Feb 28, 2006)

THANKS TO THESE CLUBS THAT CAME OUT 
WITH THEIR RANFLAS.....


----------



## 9-lives (Feb 28, 2006)




----------



## 81.7.TX. (Apr 21, 2008)

looks like a good turn out!! Wish I could have made it!!


----------



## 9-lives (Feb 28, 2006)




----------



## 9-lives (Feb 28, 2006)




----------



## jvasquez (Apr 9, 2009)

> _Originally posted by 9-lives_@Nov 9 2009, 11:46 AM~15607178
> *
> 
> 
> ...


*Nice pics...great show! :thumbsup: :thumbsup: 

Nice Regal Tambien... :biggrin: :biggrin: 
*


----------



## 9-lives (Feb 28, 2006)




----------



## theoso8 (Mar 11, 2008)

> _Originally posted by 9-lives_@Nov 9 2009, 11:44 AM~15606546
> *my computer is actin up foe .... why u wanna no for wey , you showed up late ....  :0  :0  :0  :0    :biggrin:  :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> *


AYE WEY!!!! JUST SO EVERYONE KNOWS... MY SONS PLAYOFF GAME STARTED AT 1030AM... AND THEY GOT THEIR ASS BEAT... :angry: :angry: :angry:


----------



## 9-lives (Feb 28, 2006)




----------



## 9-lives (Feb 28, 2006)




----------



## 9-lives (Feb 28, 2006)

> _Originally posted by jvasquez_@Nov 9 2009, 10:57 AM~15607320
> *Nice pics...great show! :thumbsup:  :thumbsup:
> 
> Nice Regal Tambien... :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> ...



YEA,IT SHOULD HAVE THE DLR PLAQUE ALREADY !!!! :angry: :angry: :angry: :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## 9-lives (Feb 28, 2006)

> _Originally posted by 81.7.TX._@Nov 9 2009, 10:32 AM~15607027
> *looks like a good turn out!! Wish I could have made it!!
> *



WISH YA GOOD HAVE MADE IT HOMIE ... I NEEDED SOME1 TO BUY ME A DRINK !! :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## 81.7.TX. (Apr 21, 2008)

> _Originally posted by 9-lives_@Nov 9 2009, 01:15 PM~15607521
> *WISH YA GOOD HAVE MADE IT HOMIE ... I NEEDED SOME1 TO BUY ME A DRINK !!  :biggrin:  :biggrin:  :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> *


I'll buy you a beer if you ever come out to FOROS!!


----------



## 9-lives (Feb 28, 2006)

> _Originally posted by 81.7.TX._@Nov 9 2009, 11:27 AM~15607684
> *I'll buy you a beer if you ever come out to FOROS!!
> *



UPS IT TO ME THEN ..... :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## 9-lives (Feb 28, 2006)

> _Originally posted by theoso8_@Nov 9 2009, 11:02 AM~15607381
> *AYE WEY!!!! JUST SO EVERYONE KNOWS... MY SONS PLAYOFF GAME STARTED AT 1030AM... AND THEY GOT THEIR ASS BEAT...  :angry:  :angry:  :angry:
> *


DON'T GET MAD WEY .... IT WAS YOUR BIRTHDAY HOMIE ..... :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## regal_swaga (Jan 7, 2009)

NICE PICS HOMIE...


----------



## ZEUS DA GOD (Jun 5, 2008)

Good turnout.... I had a cool time...








-ZEUS DA GOD
SIMPLY STUNNIN
DALLAS TX


----------



## 9-lives (Feb 28, 2006)

> _Originally posted by ZEUS DA GOD_@Nov 9 2009, 01:43 PM~15609271
> *Good turnout.... I had a cool time...
> -ZEUS DA GOD
> SIMPLY STUNNIN
> ...



MUCHO GRACIAS HOMIE .... WE'LL RETURN THE FAVOR TO YOU GUYS ..


----------



## SWEET*LIL*V (Mar 26, 2007)

_GREAT PICS NUEVE VIDAS! :thumbsup:  _




> _Originally posted by 9-lives_@Nov 9 2009, 01:05 PM~15607407
> *
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## ChuyVega78Monte (May 22, 2006)

me and my little boy had a blast homie... :thumbsup:


----------



## theoso8 (Mar 11, 2008)

> _Originally posted by ChuyVega78Monte_@Nov 9 2009, 08:14 PM~15612446
> *
> 
> 
> ...


   :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## irving customz1 (Oct 3, 2008)

> _Originally posted by ChuyVega78Monte_@Nov 9 2009, 06:14 PM~15612446
> *
> 
> 
> ...


I had a great time too :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## 9-lives (Feb 28, 2006)

any1 got snaps of the hop-exhibition ?? I wanna see when Ruben hit bumper !!!!


----------



## regal_swaga (Jan 7, 2009)

> _Originally posted by 9-lives_@Nov 10 2009, 06:43 AM~15618039
> *any1 got snaps of the hop-exhibition ?? I wanna see when Ruben hit bumper !!!!
> *


----------



## jvasquez (Apr 9, 2009)

> _Originally posted by 9-lives_@Nov 10 2009, 07:43 AM~15618039
> *any1 got snaps of the hop-exhibition ?? I wanna see when Ruben hit bumper !!!!
> *


This is all I have.


----------



## jvasquez (Apr 9, 2009)




----------



## 9-lives (Feb 28, 2006)

> _Originally posted by jvasquez_@Nov 10 2009, 07:38 AM~15618332
> *
> 
> 
> ...


DAT LAST SNAP SHOT IS A BAD A$$ LIL RANFLA !!! :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## lowlou (Mar 9, 2007)




----------



## project 79 (Sep 12, 2009)




----------



## Ecalderon (Feb 22, 2008)

> _Originally posted by 9-lives_@Nov 9 2009, 11:46 AM~15607178
> *
> 
> 
> ...



THANKS FOR SHARING THE PICTURES ...


----------

